# Eure Commencal Räder



## Nforcer (8. April 2013)

Ich fang mal mit dem Ramones an:


----------



## Thiele (9. April 2013)

Die Farbe von dem Ramones ist einfach geil.  
Das wollte ich mir ja eigentlich auch holen, habe mich dann aber doch für das CrMo Modell entschieden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkstiefel (11. April 2013)




----------



## King Jens one (14. April 2013)




----------



## Xah88 (16. April 2013)




----------



## grOObie (2. Mai 2013)

Meta 55 ready for summer... ärgerlich: Elixier undicht, Wheelie versaut, Pedale zerdeppert fast das Knie... Morgen gehts wieder:


----------



## Impact (3. Mai 2013)

Zur Info: seit fast 3 Jahren gibt es das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479840

Gibt keinen wirklichen Grund nun _noch_ mal das Gleiche zu eröffnen


----------



## hankpank (7. Mai 2013)

postet man im andern thread ein dirt oder enduro, gibts auch gejammer. warum nich einen für alles?

hier meine beiden für alles:


----------



## Xah88 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte die Vivids würden nicht ins Supreme passen ?! (Hatte ich iwo im Supreme-Thread gelesen)....Wie macht sich der Vivid ?


----------



## Fabus (1. Juni 2013)

So, da kommt meins auch mal dazu. Endlich ist es fertig!


----------



## Stinkstiefel (1. Juni 2013)

gut gemacht! 
gr. M?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabus (1. Juni 2013)

Danke!
Ne ist gr. L
Gleich gehts zur ersten richtigen testfahrt


----------



## TobiFR (6. Juni 2013)

hier mal mein neues


----------



## Suicide Ridah (11. Juni 2013)

Commencal V2 2012 Build UP


----------



## UncleCharles (11. Juni 2013)

2010 Meta 6C in Dauerbaustelle:





Ich will (und werde) als nächstes die Pedale tauschen, denn 1. sind sie weder grün noch rot und 2. gehen mir allmählich die Klicks auf den Zeiger. Es werden wohl Sixpack Menace in liquid green werden. Außerdem wird der Vorbau (und hoffentlich auch alles mögliche andere, was derzeit noch langweilig schwarz ist) demnächst die Farbe in Richtung Rot ändern.


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Juni 2013)

so mal mein neues moped  läuft gut bis jetzt


----------



## monkeyrocka (30. Juni 2013)

so da ich nach langem warten auch endlich hier mitspielen darf mal mein kahn 





fährt sich total geil die letzten bedenken die ich hatte wurden auf der kleinen tour heute ausradiert macht sauspass dat ding =) 
jedoch wie ich dat sehe werd ich da wohl noch einiges tauschen XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Juli 2013)

so mal mein ramones in action  








und noch vielen dank an den fotografen


----------



## UncleCharles (3. Juli 2013)

Gott sei Dank, ich hatte *fast* schon Angst, die Ramones wären nur zum Stehen gut, und nicht zum Fahren


----------



## hankpank (5. Juli 2013)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Vivids würden nicht ins Supreme passen ?! (Hatte ich iwo im Supreme-Thread gelesen)....Wie macht sich der Vivid ?



passt bei mir ohne anschlagen rein. Beim neuen Vivid könnte es knapp werden, da der ein gutes Stück länger ist am Piggy. Performance passt, bin aber auch nicht so der Tuningfreak. Geht auf jeden Fall besser als der Vivid Air in dem Rahmen. Den Fox bin ich nie gefahren. 
...falls jemand einen neuen RC4 in 240mm kaufen möchte!?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juli 2013)

das war mal ein Meta AM3:





der Lenkerbereich wirkt nur perspektivisch so seltsam


----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2013)

Wieso "war" ?

Ich werde mir die kommenden Wochen wohl auch ein Meta zulegen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juli 2013)

weil von dem AM3 nur noch der Rahmen über ist  und der ist ja eh beim 1,2 und dem 3er gleich


----------



## bikebuster90 (24. Juli 2013)

wieder mal mein ramones mit ein paar kleinen abänderungen, damit es haltbarer ist


----------



## Baron_Leguan (25. Juli 2013)

kein MTB, aber ein Commencal.
Mein neues Stadtrad. Ein geiles Ding!


----------



## nullstein (26. Juli 2013)

@JOHN-DOE: starkes Gefährt!Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## moab_x410 (7. November 2013)

First Look







Frisch aus der Box


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. November 2013)

meins ist jetzt auch endlich schwarz, aber glänzend:


----------



## bb8520 (31. Dezember 2013)

dann  zeige ich doch mal meine Baustelle 

Commecal Meta 6.3


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2014)

das weiße Transition und das schwarze Commencal haben ein Kind bekommen:





Schnell und leicht, die Perfekte Stadt/Dorfschlampe


----------



## mistercamo74 (16. Januar 2014)

Geiles Rad..... aber auf keinen Fall eine Schlampe


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Januar 2014)

so lange man drauf hockt schon  und auf dem Dorf wird nicht so viel geklaut


----------



## mistercamo74 (16. Januar 2014)

währe mir auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit auf jeden Fall auch ein willkommener Untersatz.

Ist der Rahmen steif genug für einen Fahrer der 0,1 to Klasse?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Januar 2014)

ich bin in der selben Gewichtsklasse unterwegs, also ja!

Die Rohre sind da auch sehr passend geformt  nur der original LRS hat mir Angst gemacht und war nach einer Runde durchs Dorf schon krumm


----------



## mistercamo74 (17. Januar 2014)

Naja ich mache jetzt erstmal mein Meta SX fertig und dann schauen wir mal, und vor allem aufs Bankkonto.
Das braucht eine Erholungspause


----------



## Free-Rider (17. Januar 2014)

mistercamo74 schrieb:


> Naja ich mache jetzt erstmal mein Meta SX fertig und dann schauen wir mal, und vor allem aufs Bankkonto.
> Das braucht eine Erholungspause



Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-Rider (17. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meins, mittlerweile mit weißen Stan's ZTR Flow Felgen, weißem Fizik Tundra Sattel und weißem Truvativ Lenker. 
Und komplett SRAM X9.


----------



## Teutoburger (25. Januar 2014)

Welche Bezahlweise wird denn da bevorzugt wenn ein Commencal aus Andorra kommen lässt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Januar 2014)

Kreditkarte natürlich und es kommt aus Frankreich


----------



## Teutoburger (26. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## bikebuster90 (26. Januar 2014)

so mal wieder mein ramones in benutzung


----------



## Teutoburger (27. Januar 2014)

Ist das Ramones der Vorgänger von dem Meta HT ??
Ich erkenne keinen gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (28. Januar 2014)

Das Roadgap in BF mit einem Hardtail....not bad


----------



## tesad (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo in die Runde,
hier ist mein (noch jungfräuliches) Meta 55.
Das Teil besteht aus dem 2010er Factory Rahmenkit, welches ich mir Ende letzten Jahres bei Commencal geholt habe und den Resten meines Hai Q FS RC:

Grüße aus dem Westerwald,
TESA


----------



## nullstein (13. Februar 2014)

Links mein Meta und recht das V3 von einem Freund.


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Februar 2014)

so mal wieder unerfreuliche nachrichten von meinem commencal ramones, heute beim waschen aufgefallen, da war die gestrige tour etwas zu viel für das bike   -.-


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2014)

liteville901 schrieb:


> so mal wieder unerfreuliche nachrichten von meinem commencal ramones, heute beim waschen aufgefallen, da war die gestrige tour etwas zu viel für das bike   -.-



Du machst mir Hoffnung...habe mir gestern das Meta SX HT bestellt.... Allerdings hat Commencal ja seit diesem Jahr 5 Jahre Garantie...Schade für dich -> oder hast du es mal mit einem Garantiefall probiert ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Februar 2014)

Beileid, hast Du es so hart geritten oder war das ein Montagsrahmen?


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Februar 2014)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Du machst mir Hoffnung...habe mir gestern das Meta SX HT bestellt.... Allerdings hat Commencal ja seit diesem Jahr 5 Jahre Garantie...Schade für dich -> oder hast du es mal mit einem Garantiefall probiert ?



jop war heute direkt beim händler, ist ja erst knapp 8 monate alt das rad, ich scheine für rahmen kein händchen zu haben, ist jetzt schon der dritte defekte rahmen, mal sehen wenn ich einen neuen bekomme, wie lange der dann hält


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Februar 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Beileid, hast Du es so hart geritten oder war das ein Montagsrahmen?



ich habe es halt dem anwendungszweck entsprechend bewegt


----------



## Xah88 (19. Februar 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Beileid, hast Du es so hart geritten oder war das ein Montagsrahmen?


Anhang anzeigen 269777
Anhang anzeigen 269776

Da kann ein HT schon mal einer dezenten Belastung ausgesetzt sein xD ... Also ich bin das Roadgap mit meinem DH Bock noch nicht gesprungen (aber eher aus mangelnder Erfahrung bei Gaps bzw Schiss) ...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Februar 2014)

logo, es gibt aber auch HTs die werden fast nur auf Schotterwegen bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (19. Februar 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> logo, es gibt aber auch HTs die werden fast nur auf Schotterwegen bewegt



Genau, das meinte ich ja auch (glaube wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet). Ich meinte, dass ich denke Litevilles HT wurde vergleichweise hart rangenommen ...


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8. März 2014)

ziemlich still hier. daher mal mein rad


----------



## Eimer+ (19. März 2014)

Liebe Leute,
hier mal mein neues, nicht mehr lange sauberes Meta SL
Gestern fertig geworden und heute hier schon im Forum...geilo!


----------



## mc83 (21. März 2014)

Fast fertig:

Laufräder, Sattelklemme, Griffe, Lenker, Pedale und Kettenblatt sind von Sixpack.
Boxxer RC, Kage RC, und X9 SW und Trigger.
Zum Gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## krischann (24. März 2014)

Hallo,

hier ist mein neues Schätzchen.
Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, neu pulvern lassen und danach Stück für Stück aufgebaut. Was lange wärt wird endlich gut


----------



## King Jens one (1. April 2014)

mein neues Meta 29


----------



## stunningstag (2. April 2014)

Super Radln die hier gepostet werden, das Meta(AM glaub ich?) in ganz schwarz schaut echt bärig aus.

Hier mal mein Combi DLX


----------



## a_k52 (13. April 2014)

Mein Meta auf dem 'Spielplatz'


----------



## Free-Rider (13. April 2014)

a_k52 schrieb:


> Mein Meta auf dem 'Spielplatz'


Hübsch! 
Interesse an ner Remote Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_k52 (14. April 2014)

Danke für das Angebot, aber eine Vecnum ist bestellt. Ich denke die paar Wochen kann ich noch warten ;-)


----------



## tequesta (14. April 2014)

Nach 4 Wochen elenden Wartens auf Teile aus Andorra ist mein Meta SL auch endlich fertig. Size L, SLX Antrieb 1x10 32/11-36 mit Kettenführung und Bash, SLX Bremsen 203/180, Coil-Sektor. Gewicht war beim Aufbau kein Thema. Wie man sieht hat mich die Lust auf innenverlegte Züge bei der Reverb verlasssen. Gabelschaft im Steuerrohr hab ich mit geschlitzem Abflussrohr ummantelt... passt irgendwie: Kack Material für Kack Problem.




trailsäge


----------



## a_k52 (14. April 2014)

Also das AM hat eine Bohrung um den Zug für die Remotestütze innen zu verlegen (siehe mein Bild oben, der schwarze 'Fleck' auf der Strebe zum Sattelrohr). Auch vorne hinter dem Steuerrohr hab ich noch einen 'Eingang' übrig.

Ham sie das beim SX tatsächlich weggelassen...?


----------



## tequesta (14. April 2014)

Meinst Du mein SL? Hat auch Öffnungen für verstellbare Stütze. Aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf Fummelei, Entlüften und noch eine Leitung, die im Rohr rumklappert.


----------



## a_k52 (14. April 2014)

Ups, wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...hab gedacht bei Commencal hatten Sie keine Lsut auf verstellbare Stützen


----------



## monkeyrocka (15. April 2014)

.... Gabelschaft im Steuerrohr hab ich mit geschlitzem Abflussrohr ummantelt... passt irgendwie: Kack Material für Kack Problem....

	wieso denn das ??? würd mich jetzt interressieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. April 2014)

wenn Du es wirklich wissen willst, hier kannst Du es nach lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/acht...-des-gabelschafts.655889/page-3#post-11830462


----------



## hulk271192 (18. April 2014)

Im Umbau ...


----------



## Paddyhst (2. Mai 2014)

mein Meta AM


----------



## katalixa (6. Juni 2014)

Commencal META AM 29 - Gr. M - Vorerst mal fertig!


----------



## moab_x410 (4. Juli 2014)

First Look die  Zweite



 
aus der Box ab ins Revier


----------



## frank70 (24. Juli 2014)

commencal am 2013. die absolute spassmaschine von meinem bruder


----------



## spicy-doc (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## Orgi23 (13. August 2014)

Mein V3 Black/Red Baby


----------



## Orgi23 (15. August 2014)

Besser oder!??!??

Lg


----------



## UncleCharles (15. August 2014)

Ich finde die Griffe könnten farblich ein bisschen besser passen, aber sonst sieht das ziemlich geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orgi23 (15. August 2014)

Danke!!!

Es kommen e wieder rote drauf. Das ist das einzige was mich auch stört!


----------



## lector74 (16. August 2014)

Anbei mein Aufbau Meta AM 29er...gerade fertig geworden...freue mich riesig, erste Test-Ausfahrt war schon mal zufriedenstellend...ein paar Details werden noch angepasst (Variostütze etc...)


----------



## thafred (27. August 2014)

Hier meine zwei Commencals. Meta AM 2012 und Ramones 16" 2014

..oh und das Longboard meiner Freundin..please ignore 






Das Ramones meiner Tochter ist natürlich gepimpt mit pinken Bowdenhüllen und Lila Kette. Mädchen will ja posen können vor dem kindergarten


----------



## Xah88 (8. September 2014)

Sehr schön ! Und dein Meta sieht auch SPITZE aus


----------



## UncleCharles (8. September 2014)

Mein Meta entwickelt sich optisch irgendwie nur nach unten, aber dafür technisch immer weiter nach oben. Fieses Spassgerät ist das Ding!


----------



## King Jens one (16. September 2014)

meine Meta 29 hat ein neuen Antrieb bekommen und ein Flaschenhalter, Kabelbinder halten die Welt zusammen


----------



## firesurfer (17. Oktober 2014)

V3 2013 ....damit hier wieder leben reinkommt


----------



## Biost0ne (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann stell ich meins auch mal vor... META Am HT mit 26 Zoll

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz so wie ich es will, aber wird mit der zeit 

Vario stütze kommt noch, anderer Sattel ist auch bestellt und die Decals für die Gabel sind auch schon in Planung


----------



## bikebuster90 (17. Oktober 2014)

so meins ist auch wieder fit, jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder ganz werden  xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute mal Fotos meiner zwei süßen Ladies gemacht...















Beste Grüße euch !


----------



## Noxrider_92 (10. November 2014)

Hier mein Meta, 

binjetzt super happy, dass ich es endlich aufgebaut hab. Fährt sich sehr gut


----------



## w.i.l.d.s.a.u. (20. November 2014)

Einmal so, und einmal in Action: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1736937


----------



## Toni Dark (23. November 2014)

Noxrider_92 schrieb:


> Hier mein Meta,
> 
> binjetzt super happy, dass ich es endlich aufgebaut hab. Fährt sich sehr gut



Hi,

kannst du mal sagen, wieviel deins genau wiegt? Genau so würde meins auch aussehen, wenn ich mir den Rahmen hole.


----------



## Noxrider_92 (29. November 2014)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du mal sagen, wieviel deins genau wiegt? Genau so würde meins auch aussehen, wenn ich mir den Rahmen hole.




Hallo, 

habs jetzt gewogen, mit anderen Reifen (MountianKing 2,4), wiegt es 13,9kg


----------



## Apeman (29. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (7. Dezember 2014)

Servus, heute das Meta SX meiner Dame fertig gestellt! Leider kommt die Farbe auf dem Foto nicht so geil rüber wie in echt.
Bessere Bilder gibts wenn die Saison los geht


----------



## Principal (26. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal eher ein seltener Kandidat, ein 2013 Skin Ti in 26er Ausführung. Die bunten Cube, Lapierre, etc. Räder wechseln gerne mal den Besitzer, daher eher unauffällig gehalten.
Leider nur ein schlechtes Handyfoto, hab ich mal die Syscam dabei gibts auch was gscheits.


----------



## shoebird (17. Januar 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Servus, heute das Meta SX meiner Dame fertig gestellt! Leider kommt die Farbe auf dem Foto nicht so geil rüber wie in echt.
> Bessere Bilder gibts wenn die Saison los geht


Richtig schönes Rad! Würde meiner Freundin auch gut gefallen !


----------



## shoebird (17. Januar 2015)

Hier mal der Fuhrpark von mir und meiner Lady. Auch wenns komisch klingt, das pinke ist meins 
Supreme FR (für Jumplastiges Freeriding)
Meta HT Am (Einstiegsbike für alles, von meierFreundin)
Meta SX HT 26" (mein Enduro)


----------



## DonSchoeni (17. Januar 2015)

Ganz schön Commencal verrückt
Am SX sind nun standesgemäße Reifen drauf, jetzt heißt es warten bis der Park öffnet!


----------



## shoebird (17. Januar 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Ganz schön Commencal verrückt
> Am SX sind nun standesgemäße Reifen drauf, jetzt heißt es warten bis der Park öffnet!


Ich muss echt sagen, das rad ist eines der schönsten was ich bisher gesehen habe! Vielleicht steig ich auch um von hardtail auf gefedert? Wars schon im einsatz?


----------



## DonSchoeni (17. Januar 2015)

Nein leider noch nicht, habe den Rahmen erst im November gekauft und dann aufgebaut, vielen Dank für die Blumen
Hoffe es läuft schön fluffig


----------



## Simon Katsch (18. Januar 2015)

tach zusammen,
dann mach ich mal mit meinem Meta 55 von 2010 weiter.





zwar schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel aber ich mag es einfach .
zumal jetzt einige "Optimierungen" anstehen.
n neues bike kann ja jeder kaufen


----------



## Apeman (18. Januar 2015)

Gute Metas hier 

Meins von heute:


----------



## DonSchoeni (21. Januar 2015)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> dann mach ich mal mit meinem Meta 55 von 2010 weiter.
> 
> 
> ...



Was war dein Bike dann 2010? Richtig ein NeuRad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (21. Januar 2015)

ne das ist nur der 2010er Rahmen....
Die Teile wurden von einem Bergamont Threesome übernommen...

Warum fragst du?


----------



## DonSchoeni (21. Januar 2015)

Bezogen auf das "ein neues Rad kann ja jeder"


----------



## Simon Katsch (21. Januar 2015)

aso 
ja ich habe schon überlegt ob ich nicht ein neues kaufe, aber das Meta ist mir ans Herz gewachsen und dann kann ich es nicht einfach im Keller rumstehen lassen, zumal echt noch Potential drinsteckt...


----------



## locke_lancelot (8. Februar 2015)

shoebird schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351351 Anhang anzeigen 351352 Anhang anzeigen 351353
> Hier mal der Fuhrpark von mir und meiner Lady. Auch wenns komisch klingt, das pinke ist meins
> Supreme FR (für Jumplastiges Freeriding)
> Meta HT Am (Einstiegsbike für alles, von meierFreundin)
> Meta SX HT 26" (mein Enduro)



Mega Fuhrpark


----------



## tequesta (13. Februar 2015)

Commencal Meta AM HT CrMo 650B 2015 mit 26" Laufradsatz und aktuell einer Lyrik Coil U-Turn.





partlist


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2015)

na dann, ich auch jetzt hier 










... frisch fertig


----------



## pat23 (16. Februar 2015)

Gratuliere, ist richtig gut geworden. 
Bin auch am überlegen mir ein SX zuzulegen.
Welche Rahmengröße hast du, bzw. wie groß bist du.

PS: Was wiegt dein Hobel


----------



## Roman00 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir heute das Meta SX 2015 bestellt, am liebsten hätte ich es morgen schon , wie lang dauerte bei dir die Lieferung.


----------



## Martina H. (16. Februar 2015)

pat23 schrieb:


> Gratuliere, ist richtig gut geworden.
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hast du, bzw. wie groß bist du.
> 
> PS: Was wiegt dein Hobel



Danke  , ist Grösse S, ich bin 167 cm gross/klein ...

11,6 bis 11,8 kg - leider habe ich momentan keine ordentliche Waage...



Roman00 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute das Meta SX 2015 bestellt, am liebsten hätte ich es morgen schon , wie lang dauerte bei dir die Lieferung.



Ich hatte in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag bestellt und am Freitag war es da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman00 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke Martina für deine Info


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## DonSchoeni (18. Februar 2015)

Find ich gut, mach mal den Bremsleitungsabgang hinten nach unten, allgemein könnten alle Züge kürzer und schöner verlegt werden!


----------



## Xah88 (18. Februar 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Find ich gut, mach mal den Bremsleitungsabgang hinten nach unten, allgemein könnten alle Züge kürzer und schöner verlegt werden!



Du hast so einen beneidenswert überfreundlichen Umgangston...traumhaft <3


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Februar 2015)

Sorry war garnicht böse gemeint, frag mich nur immer warum die Radl Hersteller die Züge so lang lassen


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Sorry war garnicht böse gemeint, frag mich nur immer warum die Radl Hersteller die Züge so lang lassen



Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der Bremsleitungsabgang hinten so einen Bogen macht. 
Das war von Werk aus so, ich weiß gerade gar nicht, ob es einen Grund hat. Schaue mir das demnächst mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (19. Februar 2015)

Das sind jetzt die Magic Marry 650B in 2.35?

Kannst Du vll. die Räder auch mal von oben fotografieren, bzw. aus einer anderen Perspektive?  ... Ich bin breite Reifen gewöhnt und ehrlich gesagt stört mich diese 57mm Beschränkung ... schaut aber gut aus bei Dir! Gefällt mir gut! Rahmengröße L?

Hab halt noch NULLSTENS 650B Erfahrung ...


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt die Magic Marry 650B in 2.35?
> 
> Kannst Du vll. die Räder auch mal von oben fotografieren, bzw. aus einer anderen Perspektive?  ... Ich bin breite Reifen gewöhnt und ehrlich gesagt stört mich diese 57mm Beschränkung ... schaut aber gut aus bei Dir! Gefällt mir gut! Rahmengröße L?
> 
> Hab halt noch NULLSTENS 650B Erfahrung ...



Richtig, Rahmengröße L und es sind Magic Mary VSC SG 27,5x2.35". Die werden aber, im Frühjahr getauscht. Grip ohne Ende, aber rollen recht schwerfällig. Foto kann ich nachreichen, dauert aber noch was.



DonSchoeni schrieb:


>



Ok super, danke, werde mal nachbessern.


----------



## Ock (19. Februar 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der Bremsleitungsabgang hinten so einen Bogen macht.
> Das war von Werk aus so, ich weiß gerade gar nicht, ob es einen Grund hat. Schaue mir das demnächst mal an.




Glaube das ist ein Problem von Commencal. An meinem Meta HT war die Züge alle sehr Bescheiden verlegt, man könnte meinen das der Monteur keinen große Lust hat.


----------



## tequesta (19. Februar 2015)

Im Vorhof zur Hölle muss man Bremsleitungen durch Meta Rahmen fädeln. Wer dabei Lust verspürt mag auch Wurzelbehandlungen beim Zahnarzt.


----------



## ar3a85 (19. Februar 2015)

Frisch aufgebaut für meine bessere Hälfte. Überlege mir gerade die 26" meta sx 160/160 mm variante für mich zu hohlen, denn dieses Pink ist der Hammer!


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Februar 2015)

Sehr sehr geil!
Werde wohl evtl auch dieses Jahr das selbe für meine bessere Hälfte zusammen bauen


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2015)

... wenn ich das so sehe......













... in ich froh, dass ich den Schwarzen habe


----------



## Roman00 (25. Februar 2015)

Seit Montag da


----------



## ar3a85 (25. Februar 2015)

Wie ist so das Pedalier-verhalten vom hinterbau? Und wie steht es um den Schlammhunger des Dämpfers? Hast du es komplett gekauft und wenn nein, hattest du Spaß beim Bremsleitung innen verlegen?  Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Pinken biest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. Februar 2015)

ar3a85 schrieb:


> Wie ist so das Pedalier-verhalten vom hinterbau? Und wie steht es um den Schlammhunger des Dämpfers? Hast du es komplett gekauft und wenn nein, hattest du Spaß beim Bremsleitung innen verlegen?  Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Pinken biest!



- gegen Schlamm gibt es einen einfachen aber sehr effektiven Schutz von Commencal
- Bremsleitungen innenverlegen: Nähfaden+Staubsauger, Faden kurz ankleben, durchziehen, fertig, super easy.


----------



## Roman00 (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo ar3a85. Danke, ja macht Spass

Es ist ein weiches Bike, konnte es leider noch nich richtig ausprobieren aber ich sehe keine Probleme um Touren zu fahren.


----------



## ar3a85 (26. Februar 2015)

ah da gibt's son Neopren-Spritzschutz der wie es scheint werkzeuglos Montier- und De-montierbar ist, danke fürs Bild!


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (28. Februar 2015)




----------



## DonSchoeni (28. Februar 2015)

Top Teil, gleiche Kombi wie mein Turner


----------



## ykcor (7. März 2015)

Meine beiden Rennmaschinen:


----------



## beat73 (8. März 2015)

Unsere Spassmaschinen


----------



## Trafalgar (12. März 2015)

Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit bei den 650b Supreme Besitzern aus? Meine Dropouts stehen in Mittelstellung und ich hab nicht mal mehr 1cm platz zwischen schwinge und Reifen


----------



## Trafalgar (13. März 2015)

Trafalgar schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit bei den 650b Supreme Besitzern aus? Meine Dropouts stehen in Mittelstellung und ich hab nicht mal mehr 1cm platz zwischen schwinge und Reifen
> Anhang anzeigen 368681


Ok hat sich erledigt! 26Zoll und 650b Hinterbauten sind gleich! 
Deswegen der Engpass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.F.R (14. März 2015)

Ramones


----------



## DonSchoeni (16. März 2015)

Fehlt nur noch die AHK


----------



## trailboss79 (18. März 2015)

Mein Meta ist nun zu 98.34% fertig, noch ein wenig am Lenkerzentrum rumpimpen und dann ist gut!


----------



## 4Stroke (18. März 2015)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370468
> Mein Meta ist nun zu 98.34% fertig, noch ein wenig am Lenkerzentrum rumpimpen und dann ist gut!


 Was wiegt es mit dem Aufbau?


----------



## trailboss79 (18. März 2015)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was wiegt es mit dem Aufbau?


 Keine Ahnung...mir ist noch keine anständige Waage über den Weg gelaufen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Gewicht.


----------



## DocThrasher (18. März 2015)

Hi Trailboss,

den Ardent fährste hinten mit 2.25 oder 2.35?

Danke und Grüße

BTW: HOT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailboss79 (18. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi Trailboss,
> 
> den Ardent fährste hinten mit 2.25 oder 2.35?
> 
> ...



Da ist noch der Originale 2.25 drauf, dieser wird runtergefahren und dann mit was breiterem ersetzt.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2015)

Hier mal der Vollständigkeit wegen: Handyfoto vom Meta SX meines Mädels. Es kommen noch andere Pedale und die Leitung der Reverb wird gekürzt.
- btw. weiß jemand auswendig, ob das Schaltwerk einen medium oder long cage hat?


----------



## Apeman (21. März 2015)

Commencal Meta AM 650B. Jetzt neu mit Magic Marry


----------



## hankpank (2. April 2015)

Auch mal auf 650b und XL umgestiegen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Mein bby is seid Ostern in meinem Besitz  is aber alles noch so wie ich es gekauft habe. Ersetze erst nach und nach Teile.


----------



## Ock (27. April 2015)

@Koefte: welche Version ist das denn? Das Teil ist eigentlich echt geil. Hat es eigentlich Bikepark Freigabe?


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Es is das Meta v4 origin plus 650b. Hatte bis jetzt nichts gesehen wo der bikepark verboten wird  geht auch gut ab das Schmuckstück


----------



## DocThrasher (27. April 2015)

@ Koefte: Will Dir ja keine Panik machen, aber ist Dein Gabelschaft verbogen? (Bikepark?)


----------



## DocThrasher (27. April 2015)

Kann auch der Winkel sein - bzw. täuschen ... sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus bei Dir.

Original:


----------



## Koefte (27. April 2015)

Das Foto is von der 1. Ausfahrt nachm Zusammenbau... Vllt täuscht die Kennlinie durch den tapered shaft? Das Rad steht auch leicht bergab vllt täuscht das dadurch auch nochmal n bissle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar3a85 (27. April 2015)

ich will ja keine panik machen aber *hust* *tapered* *hust*


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

War gerade mal in einem radladen und habe da mal nachgefragt.... Der Servicemann meinte die Gabel is verbogen :-( mit wem tritt man denn jetzt am besten in Kontakt wegen garantieleistungen.... Wie gesagt das war bei der 1. Ausfahrt mit dem Rad und keinerlei beragab fahrt...


----------



## Simon Katsch (28. April 2015)

wenn du es neu gekauft hast....commencal!

die sollen das mit dem jeweiligen gabelhersteller klären....


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Gibt es denn einen deutschsprachigen Ansprechpartner bei Commencal? Hab ansonsten für marzocchi cosmic Sports als deutschen servicepartner ermittelt. Hab da auch angerufen und denen die Situation erklärt. Soll die Gabel einschicken und die prüfen das dann.


----------



## Ock (28. April 2015)

Also du musst dich zu erst mit Commencal in Verbindung setzen, kurz das Problem erklären und dann abwarten. Es kann sein das du über Cosmic Sport dann die neue bekommst. Ich frag mich ob das bei denen keiner sieht, meine kam damals ölend an.


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Gibt es einen deutschsprachigen Support bei denen oder hast du ne englische Mail geschrieben?


----------



## Ock (28. April 2015)

Nee die haben in DE leider nix, musst Englisch schreiben. Falls du kannst und es dir net zu teuer ist rufst am besten an.


----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Hm OK na ich werde mir mal was überlegen. Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## Ock (28. April 2015)

Kein Problem, normalerweise antworten die auch recht schnell. Falls du Hilfe brauchst schreib ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koefte (28. April 2015)

Mir is auch mal aufgefallen das ich das Rad ja noch registrieren muss  werde ich am Wochenende alles mal machen wenn ich das gute Stück wieder in meiner Nähe habe. Danke für das Angebot, ich werde drauf zurückkommen wenn Not am man is


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. April 2015)

toitoitoi!
ärgerlich!
kaum hast du ein neues bike, schon musst du wieder darauf verzichten...


----------



## Koefte (29. April 2015)

Leider ja aber lieber so als n Crash dadurch zu provozieren und dann nicht mehr fahren zu können


----------



## spicy-doc (29. April 2015)

Hi
war der Karton bei der Lieferung beschädigt? Die Deformation sieht ja eher nach "Auffahrunfall" aus.....


----------



## Koefte (29. April 2015)

Nein war er nicht. Ich Bau die Gabel Wochenende mal aus und guck mir das an. Habe auch keinerlei auffahrunfall oder so gehabt da das Rad zu Zeitpunkt des Fotos ca 1 Tag alt war und 10min bewegt wurde bergauf....


----------



## DocThrasher (29. April 2015)

ar3a85 schrieb:


> ich will ja keine panik machen aber *hust* *tapered* *hust*



Nur gut, dass die User im Schadensfall nicht belangt werden können. ... soviel zu *hust*

Ich finde, dass man es direkt auf Anhieb sieht, dass mit der Gabel etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.

Commencal erreichst Du hier: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1349654

Naja .. besser so, als nen Termin beim Schönheitschirurgen 

Wahrscheinlich beim Transport passiert, was aber äußerst selten vorkommt, vor allem, wenn der Karton OK war.

Deshalb unterschreibe ich beim Zulieferer erst, nachdem ich den Inhalt begutachtet habe ... soviel Zeit muss sein. 
Stimmt etwas mit der Lieferung nicht, Fotos machen und vom Zulieferer direkt an der Haustür schriftlich bestätigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar3a85 (29. April 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass die User im Schadensfall nicht belangt werden können. ... soviel zu *hust*



Oha jetzt haben wir ein Gutachter hier der an winkeltreuen Abbildungen parallele rote Lienen mit M§ Paint zeichnen kann. Hut ab!


----------



## DocThrasher (29. April 2015)

Wenn man es ohne meine "professionelle Hilfslinie" nicht erkennt, sollte man vll. mal zum Augenarzt.


----------



## DocThrasher (30. April 2015)

.


----------



## DocThrasher (30. April 2015)

..


----------



## DocThrasher (30. April 2015)

...


----------



## longsome (12. Mai 2015)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sjv1Vw]
	

IMG_20150509_165657 by Justus, auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## longsome (12. Mai 2015)

quatsch


----------



## DonSchoeni (15. Mai 2015)

Fazit Meta SX

Frau ist super happy, läuft super im Bikepark.
Läuft absolut ruhig und fluffig.
Die Tasche ist sonst nicht verbaut, war nur probehalber gesteckt- kommt an mein CC Hardtail!


----------



## Flo(w)rider (28. Mai 2015)

Meine neuen Ladies


----------



## Flo(w)rider (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte gleich mal eine Frage.

hat noch jemand Probleme mit dem e.thirteen extended Ritzel (1x10)? Ich komm nicht auf das größte Ritzel, also den einfachsten Gang. Hab bereits die Abstandsschraube ausgewechselt gegen die längere. Auch die L Schraube ist korrekt eingestellt. Spannung passt auch. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende :/

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonSchoeni (29. Mai 2015)

Ist deine Kette vllt zu kurz?
Kann sein dass dein Schaltwerk am Ende ist und das letzte Ritzel nicht mehr packt.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (29. Mai 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Ist deine Kette vllt zu kurz?
> Kann sein dass dein Schaltwerk am Ende ist und das letzte Ritzel nicht mehr packt.



Schaut mir nicht zu kurz aus eigentlich. Kann später noch ein pic hochladen! Noch dazu ist die länge original und normal immer von haus aus eher zu lang :S


----------



## DonSchoeni (29. Mai 2015)

Du hast quasi deine Kassette um das große Ritzel erweitert?
Welches Schaltwerk fährst du?
Gut möglich dass das SW nicht die nötige Kapazität hat um auf das große Ritzel zu schalten.


----------



## Flo(w)rider (29. Mai 2015)

Das Meta kommt von Haus aus mit dem extended e.13 ring. Schaltwerk ist x.7


----------



## DonSchoeni (29. Mai 2015)

Dann muss ich passen, kenn mich mit der Serienausstattung nicht aus.
Würde hierfür mal Commencal kontaktieren oder es meldet sich hier noch einer der Plan davon hat


----------



## holgersen (30. Mai 2015)

Mit den e.13 Ritzeln gab es mal Probleme, die waren so schlecht gefräst, dass die Kette gar nicht passte (Zähne zu breit). Musst mal im Forum suchen, ist ein paar Monate her, habe dazu was im 29" Forum in einem Aufbauthread gelesen.


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Mai 2015)

Nur komisch das ich das selbe Rad habe und es bei mir sofort super funktioniert....


----------



## Flo(w)rider (1. Juni 2015)

Es ist echt komisch. Mittlerweile hats die längere Abstandschraube auch verbogen, das war meine Befürchtung.



Chainzuck schrieb:


> Nur komisch das ich das selbe Rad habe und es bei mir sofort super funktioniert....



Bei dir hat der Abstand zwischen oberer Rolle und Ritzel von Anfang an gepasst?


----------



## Chainzuck (1. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir das gar nicht angeschaut, weil's halt sofort funktioniert hat und nach 2 Tagen bikepark immer noch tut. Würde mal nachschauen bei mi aber bin erst Mittwoch wieder zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (1. Juni 2015)

Würde dir auch dazu raten mal die Jungs von Commencal zu kontaktieren. Vielleicht gibt es woanders noch solche Probleme. Hatte das gleiche Problem auch allerdings war bei mir von Haus aus die Kette zu kurz. 

Achso falls noch jemand einen Meta HT SX Rahmen in dem schönen Pink hat und ihn loswerden will, darf er sich bei mir melden. Ich würde gerne noch eins aufbauen für meine Freundin.


----------



## Danimal (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern ist mein 2014er Meta HT AM Crmo in Größe L angekommen. Ich habe es erstmal nur schnell zusammengesteckt, daher passen die Zug- und Leitungslängen noch nicht. Morgen wandele ich das Rad in 1x10 um (HOPE narrow wide 32er) und montiere eine Kettenführung (dartmoor simple), dann geht's auf den Trail!


----------



## holgersen (6. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre im Moment die gleiche Schüssel als Alu in 1x10 recht intensiv – eine KeFü brauchst Du nicht zwingend, wenn Du zusätzlich zum NW KB ein gedämpftes SW hast…


----------



## Danimal (6. Juni 2015)

Ja, das habe ich mir schon gedacht, allerdings will ich hinten einfach wirklich Ruhe haben, auch bei Abfahrten über grobe Geröllhalden. Hast Du die 11-36er Kassette draufgelassen, oder ein größeres Ritzel (trickstuff Versägeblatt) dazugesteckt? Und was fährst Du an dem Rad vorne?

Nochmal zu meinem Rad: Der Stahlrahmen ist wirklich extrem gut verarbeitet, viel besser, als ich erwartet hatte. die Laufräder sehen ganz OK aus, allerdings habe ich die noch nicht gewogen - Du vielleicht?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## holgersen (6. Juni 2015)

Aaaaaaalllllllllso: Ich habe mir letztes Jahr nur den Rahmen gekauft (2014er neongelbes Meta HT AM 650b in Large) und wie alle meine Bikes selbst aufgebaut. Einsatz für das Ding ist ausschliesslich Singletrailshredden im eigentlichen Sinne, von denen wir hier aber leider nur sehr wenige haben. Deswegen habe ich meine Gabel auch auf (nur) 130 mm getravelt. Mit "gleicher Schüssel" meinte ich nur das Meta HT als solches, sorry 

Den 1by10 habe ich mir selbst gefrickelt: SRAM Kurbel mit 36t DM NW Blatt, hinten ist eine XT 771 Kassette mit OneUp 42t verbaut, SW ist ein SRAM X9. Die Kettenlinie habe ich auf 48 mm gebracht, um den Schräglauf auf das 42t zu vermindern.

Bei der Kassette sind das 15er und 17er raus, dafür habe ich mir ein 16er Shimano Ritzel passend gefeilt: 11 - 13 - 16 - 19 … 42. Der Sprung von 13 auf 16 ist mir manchmal zu gross, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben. Manchmal, wenn ich in meiner Linie Holz hacke, frage ich mich, ob die Kette noch sitzt, aber bis jetzt kein Problem bzw. keinen Abwurf 

36t fahre ich nur hier zu Hause, in den Bergen würde ich ebenfalls 32t vorne fahren.

Rahmenverarbeitung ist ganz ok, aber ich finde schon, dass man den Preis merkt: Lackierung, Toleranzen. Hatte ziemliche Probleme mit dem Schaltauge (nervtötendes Knarzen), aber der Commencal Support war ausserordentlich hilfreich und kompetent. Aktuell mit neuem Schaltauge alles bestens, aber muss noch ein paar Km machen, um sicherzugehen. Aber die würden den Rahmen auch in einen 2015er tauschen…

Was wiegt Dein Hobel komplett? Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist die Geo vom Stahl Meta noch etwa krasser auf Runterwärts getrimmt. Was bzw. wo fährst Du mit dem Bike?

Der Alurahmen wiegt in L übrigens 2.170 Gramm ohne alles, mein Bike mit Pike RCT3, 2.35" Schwalbe Socken auf 26 mm Maulweite, Formula T1 203/180 und (aktuell kaputter) Reverb knapp über 12 kg.


----------



## Danimal (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Die Geometrien der beiden Varianten habe ich noch gar nicht miteinander verglichen. Meins hat einen Lenkwinkel von etwa 65,6 Grad und fühlt sich mit der 150er Gabel genau richtig an. Ich habe mir den Bock eigentlich nur für technisch anspruchsvolle Singletrails zugelegt und nicht für Forstautobahnrunden. Hier im Teuto gibt es ein paar Trails, die dem Rad gut liegen, aber das Haupteinsatzgebiet wird in der Pfalz (F-Trail, Wolkenbruchweg, ...), in Ligurien und den Alpen liegen. Ich habe damit mein voriges 26" 140mm Allmountain-Fully abgelöst und bei der Gelegenheit nach etwas mehr abfahrtorientiertem gesucht, das sich auch bergauf bewegen lässt.
Derzeit wiegt mein Rad deutlich über 13kg. Mit ein paar neuen Schlauchlos-Laufrädern zu Weihnachten und ein bisschen Frisur werde ich wohl auch auf etwa 12kg kommen - für den Einsatzzweck total OK.
Die Kind-Shock Stütze hatte anfänglich ein paar Erektionsprobleme, die aber nach etwa 50mal Ein-/Ausfahren verschwunden sind. Vermutlich mussten sich die Dichtungen erstmal ein wenig einschubbern.
Leider ist mein 32er Kettenblatt immer noch nicht angekommen, daher steht der ausführliche Fahrbericht noch aus. Da ich seit etwa 15 Jahren meine Trainingsrunden fast ausschliesslich auf einem Singlespeed-MTB mit 32x18 fahre, komme ich wahrscheinlich auch mit 32x36 bergauf schon ganz gut klar, so dass ich mir ein größeres Ritzel sparen kann. Ob ich damit die Rampe zur Falkenhütte im Karwendel hochkomme, weiss ich allerdings noch nicht ;-). Hast Du zur Anpassung der Kettenlinie die Spacer am Tretlager alle auf die linke Seite gebracht, oder am Kettenblatt mit Unterlegscheiben gearbeitet?

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (8. Juni 2015)

Jo, irgendwas von weiter unter 66° beim CroMo HT hatte ich noch in Erinnerung… 

Mit 23/36 bist Du knapp da, wo ich mit 36/42 aktuell bin. Aber wie gesagt, in den Bergen würde ich ebenfalls vorne 32 fahren (aber mit dem 42er hinten). Allerdings habe ich für die richtigen Berge noch ein 29" Fully, das hat eine normale 2fach…

Da ich ein Direct Mount KB fahre, habe ich auf die linke Seite einen 2 mm Spacer (gibt es von KCNC) gesteckt. Mit GXP Innenlager lande ich damit bei 50 mm Standard vom Kettenblatt - 2 mm.


----------



## Danimal (8. Juni 2015)

Cool - vielleicht bekomme ich das auch mit ein paar Spacern hin. Bis dahin beschäftige ich mich mit dem Kürzen der Formula-Bremsleitungen... das einzige Bremsenfabrikat, das ich noch nicht gehabt habe. ;-)


----------



## gi_si (8. Juni 2015)

Mein neues Meta AM. Freu mich wie Bolle.


----------



## Danimal (9. Juni 2015)

Schickes Teil! Wo wird es bewegt?


----------



## gi_si (10. Juni 2015)

Bin meist auf Trails in der Gegend westlich von Stuttgart bis zum Rande des Nordschwarzwalds unterwegs. Die Pfalz gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## DonSchoeni (17. Juni 2015)

Macht sich ganz gut im Park das Meta SX!


----------



## spunited83 (23. Juni 2015)

Ramones AL1 2013 in 2K15 Outfit:





- Medium Frame
- Rock Shox Sektor Coil Dual Position (120-150mm)
- AVID Elixir 5 (vorne: 180mm / hinten: 180mm)
- SRAM X7 9-fach Schaltwerk
- Shimano Alivio 2-Fach Umwerfer
- Schwalbe Big Betty 2.40
- FSA Comet Kurbel
- Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung
- KS eTen Sattelstütze
- Sixpack Vegas Pedale
- Spank Spoon Lenker 740mm


----------



## ykcor (18. Juli 2015)

Dank der entfernten Beschichtung endlich bei ~14,x kg


----------



## prong (19. Juli 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Macht sich ganz gut im Park das Meta SX!



Geht gut damit am Samerberg


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juli 2015)

Bin morgen wieder am Samerberg dann aber mit dem DHler....Wetter soll ja mit 23℃ recht geil werden zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (19. Juli 2015)

ykcor schrieb:


> Dank der entfernten Beschichtung endlich bei ~14,x kg


Ist ja noch Luft nach unten


----------



## prong (19. Juli 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Bin morgen wieder am Samerberg dann aber mit dem DHler....Wetter soll ja mit 23℃ recht geil werden zum Biken



Ja. Wird schee morgen. Was machst denn mit dem schweren Hobel am da?


----------



## DonSchoeni (19. Juli 2015)

Das Meta ist ja von meiner Frau, ich habe dafür mein Big Bike, wiegt gerade mal 1kg mehr als das Meta! Wenn ich bock habe kann ich auch jederzeit das SX nehmen.....fahre aber lieber mit dem DH Bike!
Im August gehts dann nach Leogang, mal sehen wie sich das Meta dort macht.


----------



## Apeman (20. Juli 2015)

Meta Am 650b 2015

Bei 01:19 kann man es sehen ;-)


----------



## prong (22. Juli 2015)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Das Meta ist ja von meiner Frau, ich habe dafür mein Big Bike, wiegt gerade mal 1kg mehr als das Meta! Wenn ich bock habe kann ich auch jederzeit das SX nehmen.....fahre aber lieber mit dem DH Bike!
> Im August gehts dann nach Leogang, mal sehen wie sich das Meta dort macht.



Gut macht es sich in Leogang .


----------



## Xah88 (18. August 2015)

Habe mir mal ein Le-Route-Frameset für die Arbeit gegönnt und die letzten Wochen sukzessive aufgebaut:






Fährt sich so weit ganz gut. Bei Rennrad-to-Flatbar-Umbauten nervte immer das kurze Oberrohr, aber das Le Route ist länger und somit angenehmer 

Beste Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Thebike69 (17. September 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Gute Metas hier
> 
> Meins von heute:


Aha,Freiburg


----------



## MightyMike (24. September 2015)




----------



## le-zero (25. September 2015)

Wie ich sehe, haben die bei dir auch nicht die Gabel und den Dämpfer entsprechend beklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (26. September 2015)

le-zero schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, haben die bei dir auch nicht die Gabel und den Dämpfer entsprechend beklebt.



Passende Aufkleber haben sie aber mitgeschickt, die sind jetzt dran


----------



## tequesta (28. September 2015)

Commencal Meta AM HT CrMo 2015
Partlist


----------



## Stemminator (28. September 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423075



Du warst gestern in Wibe, oder?  Geiles Bike!


----------



## MightyMike (28. September 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Du warst gestern in Wibe, oder?  Geiles Bike!


Danke, ja bissl rumeiern


----------



## Chainzuck (28. September 2015)

Hab dein Bike auch erkannt;-)
War selber aufm 2015er Meta unterwegs.
Bist zufrieden im bikepark mit dem Rad?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y550-L03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thiel (3. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Commencal Fahrern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Oktober 2015)

so ein paar änderungen wurden vorgenommen:
umbau auf 1-fach, kettenblatt 36t, kassette 36-11
ergon sattel
sixpack kefü
kaiser projekt vorne & hinten


----------



## DonSchoeni (3. Oktober 2015)

Wie groß bist du...3 Meter???
Sieht nicht effizient aus


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Oktober 2015)

bin 1,93m
es muss bergabstabil sein, der rest wie gewicht ist mir egal


----------



## MightyMike (3. Oktober 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hab dein Bike auch erkannt;-)
> War selber aufm 2015er Meta unterwegs.
> Bist zufrieden im bikepark mit dem Rad?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y550-L03 mit Tapatalk



Absolut!


----------



## DonSchoeni (4. Oktober 2015)

@liteville901 : Gewicht ist bei mir auch zweitrangig, mein eher die Sattelüberhöhung!
Bekommst ja so relativ wenig Gewicht auf das Vorderrad.
Bin selbst 1.90m...


----------



## bikebuster90 (4. Oktober 2015)

ist halt schon ein XL rahmen
das mit der sattelüberhöhung geht, habe einen recht langen oberkörper, fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem bike


----------



## riesling73 (14. Oktober 2015)

tequesta schrieb:


> Commencal Meta AM HT CrMo 2015



Tequesta, super Rad! ich fahre das Meta HT ti 650b mit 26" Laufrädern. Kannst Du bitte bei Gelegenheit einmal die Tretlagerhöhe (vom Boden vertikal bis zur Mitte des Tretlagers) messen? hast Du das Gefühl das Tretlager wäre zu tief?


----------



## tequesta (14. Oktober 2015)

Danke, fahre auch 26"!


----------



## ar3a85 (14. Oktober 2015)

Es wird ganze 1,9 cm := 0,75 Zoll tiefer sein als gedacht ;-)


----------



## tequesta (14. Oktober 2015)

ar3a85 schrieb:


> Es wird ganze 1,9 cm := 0,75 Zoll tiefer sein als gedacht ;-)


Bei welchem SAG, welcher Gabel und mit welchen Reifen? Zu 99% wirst Du falsch liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riesling73 (15. Oktober 2015)

ar3a85 schrieb:


> Es wird ganze 1,9 cm := 0,75 Zoll tiefer sein als gedacht ;-)


Soweit kann ich das auch, das war aber nicht meine Frage. Tequesta, genau weil Du 26" fährst, möchte ich Dich bitten die Tretlagerhöhe für mich zu messen. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## tequesta (15. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich mal machen, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, wofür Du den brauchst. Bei welchem SAG hättest Du gerne die Messung? Im ausgefahrenen Zustand oder bei meinem individuellen SAG? Beide haben für Dich m.E. keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## riesling73 (15. Oktober 2015)

tequesta schrieb:


> Kann ich mal machen, auch wenn ich nicht weiss, wofür Du den brauchst. Bei welchem SAG hättest Du gerne die Messung? Im ausgefahrenen Zustand oder bei meinem individuellen SAG? Beide haben für Dich m.E. keine Aussagekraft.


Bitte machs trotzdem, ohne Sag, da ich einen Referenzwert brauche, ich bin bis dato nur 26" Rahmen gefahren und habe subjektiv das Gefühl das Tretlager wäre bei meinem Setup (160mm Mattoc und 2.4 Maxxis DHR II) sehr tief, hab aber bei meinem Cotic BFE nachgemessen und keinen signifikanten Unterschied in der Tretlagherhöhe gefunden. (Beide 30,5 cm). Ich wollte einfach auch noch Deinen Wert, aber auch Dein subjektives Empfinden wissen.


----------



## Geheimagent (19. Oktober 2015)

Mein erstes Selbstgebautes ist heute "fertig" geworden. 







Hier die Parts, falls es irgendwen interessiert.

Frame: Commencal El Camino Größe M
Steuersatz: Syncros Semi-Integriert
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt 60mm
Lenker: Race Face Chester 740mm 25mm Rise
Griffe: Race Face Chester
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Schnellspanner
Sattel: Charge Bucket
Sattelstange: Truvativ Hussefelt
Bremse Hinten: Magura MT4 160mm / Storm Rotor
Bremse Vorne: geplant Magura MT4 180mm / Storm Rotor
Gabel: Rock Shox Argyle RCT Solo Air 140mm
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team 68mm
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 42T (36er Kettenblatt geplant)
Pedalen: Octane One Static
Kettenspanner: XLC
Laufrad Vorn: Spank Subrosa Evo 26" / Hope Pro2 Evo Nabe
Laufrad Hinten: Spank Subrosa Evo 26" / Fusion SSP Nabe
Reifen: Kenda Small Block Eight Skinwall


Sorry für das schlechte Bild. Wenn mal die Sonne scheint kommt ein Besseres.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (29. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, hatte mich im thread verirrt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-v4-pre-order.738835/page-6#post-13335289


----------



## MightyMike (5. November 2015)

Meins


----------



## DonSchoeni (5. November 2015)

Commencal bauen schon richtig geile Bikes und dazu stimmt der Preis!
Die haben es auch endlich mal geschafft die Züge vernünftig zu verlegen.
Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Dame.
Hat Samerberg, Geißkopf,Saalbach und Schöneck gut überstanden.


----------



## Crazyfist (24. November 2015)

Mein neues - fertig aufgebaut, kurz vor der ersten Abfahrt:











...und noch eines von der letzten Abfahrt an diesem Tag:


----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. November 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Meins


danke, cooles video und nützliche infos. hab ich dich richtig verstanden, gekauft bei commencal UK und lieferung innerhalb weniger tage? gibt es das bike nicht in D, der wechselkurs von euro zu pfund ist ja derzeit nicht der beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (25. November 2015)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> danke, cooles video und nützliche infos. hab ich dich richtig verstanden, gekauft bei commencal UK und lieferung innerhalb weniger tage? gibt es das bike nicht in D, der wechselkurs von euro zu pfund ist ja derzeit nicht der beste.



Das Bike kommt direkt aus Andorra und du kannst auch ohne Probleme mit Euro zahlen.
Gibt halt nur keine deutsche Homepage liefern tun sie aber trotzdem nach DE!


----------



## Chainzuck (25. November 2015)

Natürlich gibts ne deutsche Homepage/Shop. Sogar mehrere. Spielt aber wie gesagt keine Rolle, da das Bike aus Andorra versendet wird (ging bei mir sehr zügig).


----------



## Der Kassenwart (25. November 2015)

und bei mir eben nicht, warte schon seit zwei wochen drauf. daher die frage nach einer alternativen bezugsquelle.


----------



## Cambria (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

hier mal mein Meta AM von 2012 in Richtung Enduro getrimmt. Die meisten Teile sind inzwischen ausgetauscht, aber das sollte den 'Endzustand' darstellen. Neu sind unter anderem die Pike, die Reverb Stealth, LRS von Actionsports mit den Flow EX Felgen, GX Schaltwerk, Kasette und Trigger und die Guide RS Bremsen. Fährt sich einfach wunderbar


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Dezember 2015)

gerade das vom kollegen fertig geworden. die ursprünglich pinken aufkleber haben wir neu gesetzt und fürs plotten geeignet gemacht - das kam jetzt raus. gefällt mir


----------



## 2speed2slow (9. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (9. Januar 2016)

@2speed2slow  was wiegt das Bike?


----------



## sevens4 (10. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich das 2015 Modell bei einem Sturz verbogen habe, ist jetzt das 2016 Modell gefolgt. Vorne wird nächste Woche noch das Carbon Rad eingespeicht und die RF Next Sl Kurbel montiert.


----------



## 2speed2slow (10. Januar 2016)

Gude v3 marzzochi 650b mit 18kg.


----------



## Chainzuck (10. Januar 2016)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das 2015 Modell bei einem Sturz verbogen habe, ist jetzt das 2016 Modell gefolgt. Vorne wird nächste Woche noch das Carbon Rad eingespeicht und die RF Next Sl Kurbel montiert.


Wieder wunderschön!
Muss ja ein ziemlich krasser/unglücklicher Sturz gewesen sein.
Gibts ein Bild von dem verbogenen Rahmen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## sevens4 (10. Januar 2016)

Bilder vom Rahmen habe ich nicht, aber die Gabel habe ich fotografiert, die war reif für die Tonne, hat mir die Sitze vom Steuersatz am Rahmen verzogen. Ich durfte mich auch kurz im Spital aufhalten.


----------



## Christian_85 (23. Januar 2016)

Finde leider keinen Thread dazu, interessiere mich für ein 29er META HT, 184 / 87SL. Vorliebe wäre bergab! 
Passt da M wohl noch oder lieber L? Was fahrt Ihr so?

Gruß


----------



## un1e4shed (24. Januar 2016)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Finde leider keinen Thread dazu, interessiere mich für ein 29er META HT, 184 / 87SL. Vorliebe wäre bergab!
> Passt da M wohl noch oder lieber L? Was fahrt Ihr so?
> 
> Gruß



Hallo, habe es in M und bin 1,73... Und das fühlt sich recht kurz an! Also bei deiner Größe, nimm auf jedenfall ein L!


----------



## Christian_85 (24. Januar 2016)

Super, vielen Dank


----------



## der freed (10. Februar 2016)

Seit genau zwei Wochen meins! Geändert hab ich das Cockpit und die Bremse! 
Der LRS steht noch auf der Liste!


----------



## sevens4 (10. Februar 2016)

So habe meinem V4 ein kleines Update gegönnt.
Neuer LRS selber zusammengestellt, Kurbel auf Next SL gewechselt und bei der Bremse vertraue ich wieder Sram Ultimate.





Ist nur ein Handy Pic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. Februar 2016)

Darf ich mit meinem Riesenrad mitspielen?  Mein Meta AM 29"


----------



## Hendrik1988 (10. Februar 2016)

Mir gefällt 29" optisch nicht und der Meta Rahmen in Xl ist auch keine Schönheit. Aber hier passen die Proportionen. Gefällt mir richtig gut und Menschen um 2m sicher auch.


----------



## Apeman (13. Februar 2016)

Neuer Sattel


----------



## der freed (15. Februar 2016)

@Apeman location? Ich grübel schon die ganze Zeit wo das ist


----------



## ykcor (15. Februar 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> @Apeman location? Ich grübel schon die ganze Zeit wo das ist



Canadien - Freiburg


----------



## Apeman (15. Februar 2016)

jup


----------



## Seppl- (17. Februar 2016)

Heute kam meins 



 

 



Btw, ich hab in der Galerie ein commencal Thread eröffnet, passt ja ganz gut, Bilder Galerie  haha

Cheers 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-commencal-bikes.788681/


----------



## Palaermo (18. Februar 2016)

Würde gerne in mein Meta V4 (2015) eine 180mm Van Gabel stecken...für die Ausflüge in den Park 
Mit 27,5er Reifen müsste das ja klappen, aber wie sieht das mit der Geometrie aus??? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Seppl- (18. Februar 2016)

Palaermo schrieb:


> Würde gerne in mein Meta V4 (2015) eine 180mm Van Gabel stecken...für die Ausflüge in den Park
> Mit 27,5er Reifen müsste das ja klappen, aber wie sieht das mit der Geometrie aus??? Was meint ihr?


Geht nicht um den Federweg sondern um die ebl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (18. Februar 2016)

Ich würds machen. Geht doch eh nur Berg ab - da ist eine zu lange Gabel weniger schlimm als wie Berg hoch.


----------



## Palaermo (18. Februar 2016)

Das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht


----------



## Palaermo (18. Februar 2016)

Hier noch mein aktueller (Touren-) Aufbau: 


 
Pike + Monarch, 1x10 mit OneUp 42er Hinten...sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## sevens4 (20. Februar 2016)

Fährt jemand einen Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer im V4?


----------



## DonSchoeni (24. Februar 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich würds machen. Geht doch eh nur Berg ab - da ist eine zu lange Gabel weniger schlimm als wie Berg hoch.



Schon mal was von Geometrie-Lenkwinkel gehört,zudem kann die Belastung für deinen Steuerkopf zu groß sein.
Nicht umsonst ist das Meta für einen bestimmten FW freigegeben.
Willste mehr- kauf dir ein Supreme und baller dort die 180 SC Forke rein.


----------



## Seppl- (24. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand ne Lösung für das dreck freundliche Loch am unterrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (24. Februar 2016)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Geometrie-Lenkwinkel gehört,zudem kann die Belastung für deinen Steuerkopf zu groß sein.
> Nicht umsonst ist das Meta für einen bestimmten FW freigegeben.
> Willste mehr- kauf dir ein Supreme und baller dort die 180 SC Forke rein.



Bla, er will die Gabel ab und zu im Bike Park fahren und extra dafür einbauen. 
In der Regel sind das nur wenige Stunden im Gegensatz zum dauerhaften Einbau (fahren)

Nehmen wir mal an es gibt zwei Fahrer mit dem Bike und normaler Gabel, die beide identisch fahren aber der eine wiegt 70kg und der andere 100kg. 
Das Bike hält auch beide aus  Genauso wird es mit einer längeren Gabel sein, wenn diese nicht dauerhaft gefahren wird. Die Rahmen haben doch eine riesengroße Toleranz bzg. Überlastung. Guck mal wie unterschiedlich die Leute fahren!


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Lösung für das dreck freundliche Loch am unterrohr?



ersatz schlauch rein stopfen  bei XL müsste da doch mega platz sein ^^


----------



## Seppl- (25. Februar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> ersatz schlauch rein stopfen  bei XL müsste da doch mega platz sein ^^


Ja da Is echt Platz, eine Brühe kam da gestern raus haha


----------



## Biost0ne (25. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja da Is echt Platz, eine Brühe kam da gestern raus haha



hehe wie gesagt, wollte den Rahmen auch immer und da dachte ich das loch wäre echt gut für Schlauch und Co  nun hab ich mir aber erstmal ein Uptown Al Origin 29 Black bestellt, was ich hier auch die tage posten werde ^^


----------



## Seppl- (25. Februar 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> hehe wie gesagt, wollte den Rahmen auch immer und da dachte ich das loch wäre echt gut für Schlauch und Co  nun hab ich mir aber erstmal ein Uptown Al Origin 29 Black bestellt, was ich hier auch die tage posten werde ^^


Cool bin gespannt!


----------



## Seppl- (25. Februar 2016)

Hier in freier Wildbahn, n Boot wäre besser gewesen, derbe nass bei uns.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Februar 2016)

da fehlt eindeutig ne absenkbare Stütze, oder?


----------



## Seppl- (26. Februar 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> da fehlt eindeutig ne absenkbare Stütze, oder?


Ach wirkich, jetzt seh ich es auch.

Bei mir wächst das Geld net auf dem Baum, somit dauert es gelegentlich bis zum ultimativen final! Somit heißt es derzeit noch "Handbetrieb" ;-) 

Morgen kommen erst mal die Hope f20


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ach wirkich, jetzt seh ich es auch.
> 
> Bei mir wächst das Geld net auf dem Baum, somit dauert es gelegentlich bis zum ultimativen final! Somit heißt es derzeit noch "Handbetrieb" ;-)
> 
> Morgen kommen erst mal die Hope f20


War nicht bös gemeint..
Was ist denn sonst noch geplant?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppl- (26. Februar 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> War nicht bös gemeint..
> Was ist denn sonst noch geplant?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kein Stress, ich bin nicht böse ;-)

Jetzt erst mal die Hope Pedale, natürlich kommt die vario mit 150mm Absenkung, Vorbau hätte ich auch gerne noch was feines gefrästes, Bremse muss ich auch unbedingt noch was machen, komm mit der Guide nicht so gut zurecht, und die Reifen müssen auch noch anders  

Das alles aber nach und nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (26. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Kein Stress, ich bin nicht böse ;-)
> 
> Jetzt erst mal die Hope Pedale, natürlich kommt die vario mit 150mm Absenkung, Vorbau hätte ich auch gerne noch was feines gefrästes, Bremse muss ich auch unbedingt noch was machen, komm mit der Guide nicht so gut zurecht, und die Reifen müssen auch noch anders
> 
> Das alles aber nach und nach.


Bin gespannt aufs Endergebnis..
Waren die Felgen bei dir eigentlich beklebt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppl- (26. Februar 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Bin gespannt aufs Endergebnis..
> Waren die Felgen bei dir eigentlich beklebt?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ja waren sie, musste sofort ab, hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt.

Ja mal sehen was der lrs so mit macht.

Bremse wäre natürlich Mega ne mt7 raceline, auch würde mir ne cleg4 raushängen  ne Hope passt ja glaube ich nicht rein.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Februar 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ja waren sie, musste sofort ab, hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt.
> 
> Ja mal sehen was der lrs so mit macht.
> 
> Bremse wäre natürlich Mega ne mt7 raceline, auch würde mir ne cleg4 raushängen  ne Hope passt ja glaube ich nicht rein.



Wie haste die Aufkleber abbekommen? War das nicht gelasert?
Was bremsen angeht: Shimano bevorzugt - die Avid Guide meiner Freundin bremsen jedoch gut wenn auch n bissi undefiniert/weich...
Magura finde ich auch interessant, aber da sagt mir der Hebel nicht zu..




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seppl- (26. Februar 2016)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Wie haste die Aufkleber abbekommen? War das nicht gelasert?
> Was bremsen angeht: Shimano bevorzugt - die Avid Guide meiner Freundin bremsen jedoch gut wenn auch n bissi undefiniert/weich...
> Magura finde ich auch interessant, aber da sagt mir der Hebel nicht zu..
> 
> ...



Ne waren nur Aufkleber, einfach abgezogen. 

Ich würde gerne mal ne cleg ausprobieren, ist halt ne Kostenfrage. 

Die Guide Is schwammig und bei Nässe hat sie nichts drauf und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht, somit muss ich mich da schon verlassen können. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2016)

Der MT7 Sattel passt nicht drauf ohne Material abzufeilen am Sattel...


----------



## Seppl- (27. Februar 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> Der MT7 Sattel passt nicht drauf ohne Material abzufeilen am Sattel...


Ach ne oder 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der freed (27. Februar 2016)

Kann später vielleicht mal ein Foto davon machen.


----------



## Seppl- (27. Februar 2016)

der freed schrieb:


> Kann später vielleicht mal ein Foto davon machen.


Ja sehr gerne!

Und was passt noch nicht drauf ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chainzuck (27. Februar 2016)

Passt ne Zee/Saint ins Meta? Wobei ne mt5 auch interessant wäre vom preis....aber wenns nicht passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gi_si (27. Februar 2016)

Mein Meta hat über den Winter Zuwachs bekommen.
Eins für Dirt aus dem Bikemarkt und eins zum Pendeln als Custom-Aufbau.


----------



## Biost0ne (2. März 2016)

So hier ist die Arbeits kiste


----------



## gi_si (2. März 2016)

@Biostone: Schönes Rad. Was sind das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## Totoxl (6. März 2016)

Hier noch mal das 29er Meta, schade das es davon kein Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## DocThrasher (7. März 2016)

Sunset Porn ;-P


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2016)

Neu trickstuff Dächle und Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer.







Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moab_x410 (19. April 2016)

Unsere Meta's haben Zuwachs bekommen.


----------



## imba (25. April 2016)

Neuer fahrbarer Untersatz für den Sohnemann. Ramones 14"


----------



## marv100 (28. April 2016)

So meins ist jetzt fertig umgebaut
Dämpfer :Rs Monarch Deboin air
Felgen: Spank Spike 28
Stütze: Rs Reverb 125
Sattel: SQLAB 611 active
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Pedale: Xpedo
Vr Bremse: Hope Tech 3 E4
HR Bremse: Hope Tech 3 x2
Schwalbe Procore
Vr Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 2 3C terra maxx
HR Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR 2 3C terra maxx
Kettenführung: 77 Disignz Freesolo
Das Ding ist der ab


----------



## Nikki173 (2. Mai 2016)

Mensch, hat denn keiner eins in Lila / Pink  ? Ich finde, die sehen so großartig aus


----------



## Thiel (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## Olven (26. Juni 2016)

So da ist eins


----------



## CommencalRyder (8. Juli 2016)

Commencal supreme dh v3 2012 L
Boxxer Team 2015
Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm 30mm rise
Renthal Integra 2
Renthal 1xr Kettenblatt 
Shimano Saint Bremsen + Kurbel
Avid g2 vorne + Avid g3 hinten 
DHX RC4 + Nukeproof Titanfeder
RaceFace Sattel + Sattelstütze
Deemax 2013
Hope Sattelklemme 
Maxxis Minion DHF + DHR
Nukeproof Neutron Pedalen 
17,20 Kg

Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## frank70 (8. Juli 2016)

sehr schön !


----------



## CommencalRyder (8. Juli 2016)

Danke dir. Mal eben die partliste noch hinzugefügt


----------



## Totoxl (11. Juli 2016)

Hier noch mal meine große Jungs Version vom Meta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (11. Juli 2016)

Fährt nun auch schon seit April so herum und macht durchaus Spaß


----------



## Nikki173 (12. Juli 2016)

Hast du den Sattel immer so hoch? Du sitzt dadurch extrem sportiv, also nach vorne, oder?


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juli 2016)

So sieht es bei langen Kerlen immer aus, fährt aber besser als es ausschaut


----------



## CDRacer (12. Juli 2016)

Sattelhöhe entspricht meiner Tretposition ja. Das passt so schon und ist eben wie schon gesagt meiner Körpergröße geschuldet.


----------



## Apeman (26. Juli 2016)




----------



## xander80 (28. Juli 2016)

So....hier mal meins...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich fahre ein 2015er Commencal Meta Trail. Weiß jemand von euch, welche Abmessungen der Bolzen zur Dämpferbefestigung hat?


----------



## moab_x410 (31. Juli 2016)

Hier unsere drei Schönheiten mal zusammen. Im Hintergrund ein kleiner Franzose.


----------



## Totoxl (31. Juli 2016)

Täuscht es, oder sind es drei Laufradgrößen? 
(Schau gerade aufm Handy)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moab_x410 (31. Juli 2016)

Ähm, nur 26" oder nichts !


----------



## Queristmehr (15. August 2016)

So les ja hier auch schon ab und an mit und nu ist´s bis auf paar kleinigkeiten fertig. ist überwiegend aus der restekiste zusammen gesteckt...... aber mit gefällts. decals werden auch noch neon gelb


----------



## Apeman (11. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Biost0ne (5. November 2016)




----------



## Axxl81 (7. November 2016)

*HardcoreCCHardtail *


----------



## Queristmehr (8. November 2016)

ich wollt grad sagen..... das kennt man doch woher ;-) 
NICE ONE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. November 2016)

"Der Gerät" meiner Freundin, auch im Bikemarkt zu finden / *Preis ist VHB*


----------



## dek (24. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Jakten (12. Januar 2017)

Moin, ich liebäugle derzeit mit einem V4. Allerdings bin ich mit der Farbe unsicher. Das schwarz-gelbe 2016er finde ich schon sehr geil, allerdings kommen weitestgehend rote Komponenten ans Bike. Da weiß ich nicht ob mir das dann doch zu viel wird. 
Hat jemand eine Foto von einem gelben 2016er mit roten Komponenten?


----------



## slash-sash (13. Januar 2017)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlichermaßen streiten. Was der eine wunderhübsch findet, stellt der andere sich nicht mal in den Kohlenkeller. 
Schau mal bei "Meta AM V4 - alle Infos" auf Seite 4 (keine Ahnung, wie man so etwas verlinkt) glaube ich. Da habe ich mein V4 mit einer Mattoc pro, die rote Aufkleber dran hat. Für MICH  grausig. Deswegen sind sie auch sofort verschwunden. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt noch mehr rot dran vorstelle, wird es für mich nicht schöner. 
Aber, du musst es fahren wollen. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (13. Januar 2017)

@Biost0ne  war eine Meta ursprüchlich mal mit purble Decals? Kann man die so abziehen oder hast du diese überklebt?


----------



## Biost0ne (14. Januar 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> @Biost0ne  war eine Meta ursprüchlich mal mit purble Decals? Kann man die so abziehen oder hast du diese überklebt?



Ja sind aber alle lackiert, hab sie überklebt


----------



## Hypnotize (27. Februar 2017)

Servus,
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr einen Meta AM V3 Rahmen geholt der bei Commencal als Lacktest gedient hat. 
Ist somit also ein Unikat.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso wie mir.
Greetz









Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailboss79 (18. März 2017)

Meine beiden neuen Babys


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (19. März 2017)

mal ein aktuelles von meinen V.I.P. Supreme.


----------



## xander80 (20. März 2017)

trailboss79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 585602 Anhang anzeigen 585603 Meine beiden neuen Babys




Was hast du an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailboss79 (20. März 2017)

xander80 schrieb:


> Was hast du an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme dran?



Ist ein selbstgebauter Adapter, damit  mein 200x57er Marzocchi 053 in die Metric-Aufnahme des Metas passt. Der originale Fox X2 ist gegenwärtig noch im Service.


----------



## xander80 (20. März 2017)

Ahcool


----------



## Mr.A (23. März 2017)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> mal ein aktuelles von meinen V.I.P. Supreme.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 586149



schönes Rad ! Wie sind deine Erfahrungen ohne Kefü?Hast vermutlich ein NW Blatt und gedäpftes SW , oder? Habe bei meinem V3 auch sowas vor, um etwas Gewicht runterzukriegen, momentan liege ich bei erschreckenden 18,6Kg ( mit v+h Baron ).
Sind die Marys SG Kartkasse oder DH ?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (23. März 2017)

@Mr.A 
danke erstmal 
und bis jetz nur gute Erfahrung ohne Kefü, funzt bis jetz alles bestens. Schaltwerk hab ich ein normales sram x9 short. Kettenblatt is ein Renthal XR1 NW und dazu ne 11 fach kette da die schmaler is und somit fester aufm kettenblatt sitzt.
Die Reifen sind Magic Mary Evo 1045g/stk, die haben ja nur so nen gummiwulst im felgenhorn bereich.
meins liegt momentan so wie es da steht bei 16,8kg.


----------



## Fekl (24. März 2017)

Habt ihr keine Angst ohne Bashguard bei dem tiefen Innenlager? Hab vorletzte Woche wieder schön aufgesetzt weil die Strecke doch noch etwas lahm war und war froh übern Bashguard. Kumpel mit nem neuen Demo und Hope-Directmount-Kettenblatt hat sich an der Stelle schön das Blatt zerknackst. Ob es die 120g jetzt bringen und dafür das Risiko eingehen...ich weiß nicht


----------



## Hypnotize (24. März 2017)

Also ich fahr mit Bashguard aber ohne Kettenführung. Funktioniert wunderbar.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass paar Gramm mehr oder weniger auch nicht Welt ist

Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.A (24. März 2017)

@NoWay78_UMF 

hört sich gut an , teste ich jetzt auch mal. Danke für die Infos, habe auch ein x9 SW. Den Magic Mary Sg habe ich jetz vorne auch drauf, hinten einen Onza Ibex DHC ,der ist auch recht leicht. Ob ich auf den Bash dauerhaft verzichte weiß ich noch nicht sicher, aber nach Wildbad zieht es mich eh nicht mehr ;-)

@Hypnotize 
die 100gr, hin oder her machen sicher keinen Unterschied, aber wenn du das rad abspecken willst, muß halt alles auf den Prüfstand, und 18,6 ist mir zu viel ( der Rahmen ist halt nicht gerade eine gute Basis für ein leichtes Dh Rad , mit 4,5 Kg ohne Dämpfer )

 )


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir mein Meta V4 selbst aufgebaut, nun ja, fairer Weise muss ich sagen, mein Schrauber des Vetrauens zu 99,9%.

Bin leider erst ein paar kurze Runden mit meinem neuen Meta gefahren, aber es fährt sich einfach klasse. 







Viele Grüße
Sebmic


----------



## DFENCE (7. April 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Commencal zeigen, hab ein älteres Supreme DH2 mir gekauft bis auf alle Einzelteile zerlegt, und komplett neu aufgebaut, inklusive alle Lager. Lackierung hab ich selbst gemacht genauso wie die Decals in Neongrün. ( Hab nen Schneideplotter )

Und so siehts im moment aus, fehlen noch paar Teile aber ich bin grad dabei die zu Montieren damit ich morgen die erste Ausfahrt wagen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. April 2017)

Grade erste Ausfahrt hinter mir.
Macht tierisch Bock der Hobel.
Kurbel wird demnächst noch getauscht.


----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2017)

Mach das doch mal in groß. 
Hier der kleine Bruder:


 




Sascha


----------



## Akimsson (11. April 2017)

Hi,

hab da noch was ganz ähnliches, allerdings haben sie bei meinem den Dämpfer vergessen  Fährt sich aber 1a und ist irre lustig was damit so geht.



 

Andre


----------



## sanwald81 (24. April 2017)

Hier mal mein Meta V4 das erste mal in den Bergen. Macht wahnsinnig Spaß das Teil.


----------



## Alex233 (5. Mai 2017)

V4 und V4


----------



## Jakten (5. Mai 2017)

Oh ja, ein Bikeparkluder bekommt mein Meta auch noch mal zur Unterstützung.

Btw. zum Glück bist du auf dem Foto angezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex233 (5. Mai 2017)

Ja solche Fehler macht man nur 2 oder 3 mal


----------



## Diddo (8. Mai 2017)

Meta AM V4 in "purple", aktuell noch im Aufbau aber die Testrunde musste einfach sein


----------



## Jakten (8. Mai 2017)

Gewagt


----------



## Diddo (9. Mai 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Gewagt



Ja, ich weiß. Das rote Logo am McLeod beißt sich total mit dem pink


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (19. Mai 2017)

Hey zusammen. Ich hab letzte Woch im berliner Grunewald kurz jemanden auf nem schwarzen V4 oder V4.2 getroffen in Größe M. Da nicht viel Zeit war reichte es nur zu nem kurzen "Hallo" und 2, 3 Sätzen. Liest der entsprechende Fahrer hier evtl. mit? Ich würde das Rad gerne mal Probesitzen, da ich sehr an einer eigenen Anschaffung interessiert bin und gerne dehen würde ob mir ne M langt. Optional darf sich freilich auch jeder andere Meta Besitzer aus Berlin melden.  Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## Jakten (21. Mai 2017)

Fertig für den Sommer 2017


----------



## frank70 (21. Mai 2017)

wieso seh ich da kein bild ?


----------



## Diddo (25. Mai 2017)

Mein Meta ist fertig und hat den ersten Ausflug in die Alpen gut überstanden:


----------



## basti22382 (3. Juni 2017)

Fast fertig aufgebaut. Tubeless fehlt noch,dann mal sehen was es auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Danimal (4. September 2017)

Ich habe meinen '14er Meta AM HT CrMo-Rahmen in Größe L gegen einen aktuellen Alurahmen in XL getauscht. Passt mir viel besser - bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Simon Katsch (2. Oktober 2017)

commencal baut halt schon echt sexy bikes


----------



## Alex233 (24. Oktober 2017)

Eine von meinen beiden ultrascharfen Zwillingsschwestern


----------



## hage1 (13. November 2017)

Neue Winterreifen und carbon lenker, morgen wird getestet die Waage hol ich lieber nicht raus (sind beides Super Gravity reifen)


----------



## --HANK-- (30. November 2017)

Hallo Schönheit


----------



## metalrene1989 (13. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Jakten (14. Dezember 2017)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 675135



Andere Pedale und dann tausch ich gegen mein V2


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Dezember 2017)

Habe mir jetzt nen neuen LRS aufgebaut in 27,5" und dazu ne Manitou Mattoc geholt. Mal seh'n, wie die sich schlägt im Meta.


----------



## slash-sash (27. Dezember 2017)

Also meine schlägt sich perfekt; mit IRT (für mich ein Muss in der Gabel) und mit einem Marzocchi 053 als Partner in einem AM V4. 
Für mich eine perfekte Kombi. 
Nette Farbgebung hast du da. Sieht doch dezent aus. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (27. Dezember 2017)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen: IRT einbauen und Faktor 2,05-2,1 mehr Druck als in die Hauptkammer für den Anfang. Und immer schön die Gabel auseinanderziehen beim Abschrauben der Pumpe. 

Ist das schon eine Mattoc 3? Also die mit Fender und den Stealth-Decals?

Ansonsten sehr schick und vor allem so schön wenige Farben.


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Dezember 2017)

Danke, danke  IRT habe ich auch gleich eingebaut, weil ich schon gelesen habe, dass das absolut Sinn macht bei der Gabel. Druck habe ich in etwa so eingestellt (Faktor 2-2,1). Konnte leider erst ne kleine Runde drehen, aber das Ansprechverhalten war im Vergleich zu meiner Pike (DPA) deutlich besser.  Wobei ich die Mattoc auch erstmal auseinander hatte und frisch geschmiert habe.
Ist noch ne Mattoc 2. Gab's einigermaßen günstig bei Chainreactioncycles.


----------



## slash-sash (27. Dezember 2017)

Bei den Mattoc3 gibt es jetzt Fender dazu? Passen die auch auf die 2er Mattocs?




Sascha


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Dezember 2017)




----------



## WaldChiller (27. Dezember 2017)

Bike ist bis auf Lenker, Griffe, Satte

 l, Reifen stock. Liebe dieses Teil.


----------



## 4Stroke (30. Dezember 2017)

Suche Commencal Jersey, nur Größe XL und in der Farbe schwarz. 
Falls wer noch eins zu verkaufen hat gerne pn an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maledivo (7. Januar 2018)

Die Schwägerin ist begeistert 

Commencal Meta V4.2 in S


----------



## Jakten (7. Februar 2018)

Ab dem 22.06. heißt es wieder Meta ballern auf den 3-Länder-Enduro-Trails


----------



## stefan1067 (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo,nach 15 Jahren Fully will ich wieder mal was einfaches haben. Hier ist es nun.


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Februar 2018)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Hallo,nach 15 Jahren Fully will ich wieder mal was einfaches haben. Hier ist es nun.
> Anhang anzeigen 701515



Welche Rahmegröße ist das? 
Wie fahren sich solche plus Size reifen?


----------



## stefan1067 (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
das ist Rahmengröße L.
Zu den Fahreigenschaften der Reifen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Die Eigendämpfung mit wenig Luft  auf dem gefrohrenen Boden ist schon mal gut.
Der Rest wird sich noch zeigen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (14. Mai 2018)




----------



## hochmut25 (15. Mai 2018)

Daddy and Son


----------



## Diddo (15. Mai 2018)

Mein Meta AM V4 im Outfit für 2018:


----------



## Krupinski (1. Juni 2018)

Mein Second Hand Meta AM HT:


----------



## NiklasR (11. Juni 2018)

!!ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!-Probesitzen/Anschauen ;-) ! Ich bin kurz davor mir ein weiteres HT zuzulegen.. Scout 275 oder eben Meta-HT, leider habe ich noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt eines der Räder überhaupt live zu sehen.. bei meinen 1,80 dann vielleicht auch noch die Frage ob verspielte "M" oder ballernde "L" die sinnvollere Wahl ist. Wobei ich sah, dass das Meta in L 49!cm hoch ist.. Stell ich mir viel vor, von wegen Bewegungsfreiheit und Platz zum agieren in der Lüfte!
Daher.. ich bitte euch liebe Besitzer eines Meta-HT in M oder L, so meldet euch.. vorzusgweise im Großraum Köln-Bonn oder gar D-Dorf, ich bring kaltes Kölsch mit ;-) !

Dankbar für Rückmeldungen..
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (19. Juni 2018)

Mein V4 bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden. 


 
Als wenn es dafür gemacht ist. Es geht richtig gut bergauf, und über Berg runter brauchen wir glaube ich kein Wort mehr verlieren. Ich liebe es; wenn da nicht die 29“er wären, die ich am Freitag in ausreichender Menge testen konnte. 
29er hat ja schon was; spürbar besseres Überollverhalten und somit gefühlt schneller Berg ab, aber trotzdem genauso spritzig und agil, wie mein V4. Ich war positiv überrascht. Keine Spur von träge oder ungewohnt. 
Mmhhh, mal schauen, was ich für die nächste Saison mache. 



Sascha


----------



## Jakten (27. Juni 2018)

Man sieht nicht viel vom Rad, aber dennoch gefällt mir das Bild.
Das zweite Mal Reschensee mit dem Meta und immer noch total begeistert.


----------



## sportsfreund68 (2. Juli 2018)

Aufgebaut für meinen Sohn. 2017er Rahmen neu bei Commencal bestellt und die meisten Teile von meinem 2015er Gambler wiederverwertet. Kettenführung ist neu, da die vom Gambler nicht gepasst hat. 

 

 

 Nächste Woche gehts nach Saalbach zum Glemmride dort wird er damit sein ersten Downhill Rennen fahren. Mal sehen wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Ramend (5. Juli 2018)

Mein Panzer endlich mit standesgemäßer Bremse


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Ich liebe mein V4 einfach.


----------



## killerale555 (14. Juli 2018)

Mein neu aufgebautes Commencal Meta SX von 2015 in 26 Zoll.
Ich bin 1.82 Groß und es hat Rahmengröße L kommt mir aber sehr klein vor :O .
Hat sonst einer solche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. wer besitzt auch so ein Meta SX und welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße ?

Gruß Alessandro


----------



## Maaarzl (17. Juli 2018)

Hi,

auch ich mag mich gern einreihen. Nach einiger Zeit brauchte ich einen Tapetenwechsel und dachte "back to the roots" - ein Hardtail wäre mal wieder geil. Nach reiflicher Überlegung gab es dann das META in CrMo - soweit noch im Serienzustand. Fazit nach nun einem guten Monat: ich hatte selten so viel Spaß auf dem Trail und das vor allem dort, wo es, wie ja mittlerweile modern, "flowig" wird.





Lustige Story am Rande, ganz unverhofft auf eine sommerliche Feierabendrunde mit einer Freundin verabredet und womit schlägt sie auf... Mit einem vermutlich direkten Vorfahren - also direkt mal den Generationenvergleich angestellt.


----------



## Da Goasse (22. Juli 2018)

Moin,

und hallo an die Commencal Familie  
Seit 1,5 Wochen mein neuer Wegbegleiter.
Das Meta AM V4.2 in der BC Edition, mit ein paar kleineren Upgrades.

Meta AM V4.2 BC Edition
FOX 36 Float 2019 Grip2
GX Eagle mit Carbon Descendant Kurbel
32er Wolf Tooth Kettenblatt
Elixir 9 Trail auf Hope Disc
Spank LRS
Maxxis Shorty / Maxxis Minion DHR2
KS Lev Integra 150
SQ Lab 611 Ergowave
Renthal Vorbau


----------



## Atzi91 (31. August 2018)

Mein Furious eigenbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2405 (13. September 2018)

Da mein Meta Aufbau sich aktuell etwas verzögert hab Ich mir die Zeit mitm Aufbau von nem El Camino vertrieben. Einsatzzweck ist der Tägliche Arbeitsweg und alle nebensächlichen Radtouren  (80% Strasse, 20% Schotterpiste). Aufbau war nachm Prinzip möglichst billig und so viel ausm Keller verwenden wie geht 



Edith entschuldigt sich noch fürs schlechte Handybild


----------



## sportsfreund68 (13. September 2018)

Darf ich fragen was das Bike wiegt bei welcher Rahmengröße? Ich plane gerade den Aufbau der nächsten Größe (wahrscheinlich M) für meinen Sohn und hatte diesen Rahmen im Visier. Der Preis ist echt attraktiv und das Design mit den Farben ebenfalls.

Danke für eine Info dazu.



Da Goasse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und hallo an die Commencal Familie
> Seit 1,5 Wochen mein neuer Wegbegleiter.
> ...


----------



## DocThrasher (17. September 2018)

Sooo ... das Thema mit Gabel abkleben etc. weil die Züge scheuern (V3 / SX) -  ging mir auf den Sack ... 
Wurde jetzt komplett geändert 

Hoffe gefällt ...

Hier mal zwei Pics:


----------



## DocThrasher (17. September 2018)

Zur Info: Hierum ging es (Die Züge im Schaft scheuern am Gabelschaft ... und das nicht unerheblich ...)


----------



## dawa (25. September 2018)

Für jeden Einsatzbereich den passenden Untersatz...

Supreme FR




Absolut CG




Meta AM V4


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (28. September 2018)

Mein Meta kann sogar schwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (28. September 2018)

Hi, 
Race ready wiegt es 15,5 kg in L mit DD Hinterreifen. Ohne Flaschenhalter und DD Reifen bin ich bei glatten 15 kg. Ein Freund hat es in M und kommt mit Park-tauglichem Aufbau und EXO Reifen auf 16,5 kg. 



sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was das Bike wiegt bei welcher Rahmengröße? Ich plane gerade den Aufbau der nächsten Größe (wahrscheinlich M) für meinen Sohn und hatte diesen Rahmen im Visier. Der Preis ist echt attraktiv und das Design mit den Farben ebenfalls.
> 
> Danke für eine Info dazu.


----------



## Ozzi (28. September 2018)

wow.. das is heavy 

aber hauptsache es rollt gut


----------



## Da Goasse (28. September 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> wow.. das is heavy
> 
> aber hauptsache es rollt gut



Ist es, dafür fällt mittlerweile die Entscheidung zwischen Supreme und Meta bei fast allen Strecken aufs Meta. Ich frag mich, für was ich mir überhaupt das Supreme gekauft habe


----------



## Ozzi (28. September 2018)

so in etwa verhielt sich das mit meinem v10 auch...
ich hab es dann richtig abgespeckt und auf singlespeed umgerüstet.. nun ist der ursprüngliche downhiller mit 13.8kg n halbes kilo leichter als mein meta4.2 
ich nehm es aber auch nur für bikeparks; und das meta für alles, wo man zwischendurch auch mal 2m bergauf treten muss ^^


----------



## MarkMTB-04 (28. September 2018)

Ozzi schrieb:


> so in etwa verhielt sich das mit meinem v10 auch...
> ich hab es dann richtig abgespeckt und auf singlespeed umgerüstet.. nun ist der ursprüngliche downhiller mit 13.8kg n halbes kilo leichter als mein meta4.2
> ich nehm es aber auch nur für bikeparks; und das meta für alles, wo man zwischendurch auch mal 2m bergauf treten muss ^^


Kann ich nur bestätigen geht mir ganz genau so  aber mir ist es ein Rage


----------



## Bene2405 (28. Januar 2019)

Nach anfänglichen Lieferschwierigkeiten der Parts und Verletzungspause konnte Ich endlich mal ein bissl im Schlamm spielen.


----------



## lwtd (13. Februar 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Meta HT AM
Suntour Auron Megaavalanche Edition
XT 11 fach





Das Meta war mein erster Selbstaufbau und was ich gelernt habe ist das komplett kaufen günstiger ist, aber auch nicht so viel spass macht.

Das Bike selber finde ich topp und macht echt Laune. Einzig was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist das vielen Anfängern Trail/Endurohardtails empfohlen werden. Ich merke schon das längere Downhills deutlich ermüdender als auf einem Fully sind. Gerade auf längeren Touren verschenkt man den Erholungseffekt bergab ein wenig und ist somit generell schneller am Ende.


----------



## psycho82 (24. Februar 2019)

Commencal Furious und Commencal Absolut


----------



## Totoxl (24. Februar 2019)

Hier mal wieder mein altes Schätzchen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (22. März 2019)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2019)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.


Danke, macht auch extrem viel Spaß!


----------



## stefan1067 (22. März 2019)

Meins auch.


----------



## stefan1067 (22. März 2019)

Warum kaufen sich "Alte Säcke" wie wir eigentlich solche Bikes?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2019)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sich "Alte Säcke" wie wir eigentlich solche Bikes?


Weil wir wissen was gut ist!


----------



## stefan1067 (23. März 2019)

Für was ist die Kabeleinführung am Oberrohr? 
Beim 2018er gibt es die nicht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2019)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Für was ist die Kabeleinführung am Oberrohr?
> Beim 2018er gibt es die nicht.


Da war zuerst die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse verlegt. Das ging mal garnicht! Jetzt ist sie zusammen mit dem Schaltzug durch die linke Öffnung verlegt.


----------



## stefan1067 (24. März 2019)

So ist es bei meinem auch. 
Bowdenzug Variostütze rechts
Hinterradbremse und Schaltung links.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (22. April 2019)

Nach so vielen schönen Metas hier mein Supernormal'.
Habe den 27,5-Zoll-Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, und die Anbauteile, teils neue, teils auch gebrauchte im Frühwinter hinmontiert.
Ziel war, ein günstiges aber solides und leichtes Trailbike für Wheelie üben, Manual lernen und ähnliche Scherze zu haben, da das alles mit meinem Fully zwar auch geht, aber eben doch eine Ecke schwieriger und anstrengender ist. Herausgekommen ist ein Commencälchen das das alles erfüllt und ganz allgemein im einfachen bis mittelschwierigen Gelände + Bikepark (die harmlosen Sachen...) richtig Spaß macht.

Sehr gut gefällt mir die Variosattelstütze mit Hebel am Sattel da einigermaßen günstig und trotzdem sehr funktionell. Eine Eigenentwicklung ist der Kettenstrebenschutz, bestehend aus dem herausgeschnittenen Profil eines kaputten Reifens und mit Kabelbindern befestigt.
Im nachhinein betrachtet hätte ich statt der 2-fach Kettenblätter besser eine 1-fach Variante rangebaut - das kleine Kettenblatt benutze ich eigentlich nie. Ach ja, die Leitung der Hinterradbremse werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (6. November 2019)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem schönen Trail-Hardtail als Ergänzung zu meinem Trek Remedy und das Meta HT ist für mich einfach das Schönste! Alle Benutzer eines Meta HT noch zufrieden oder würde jemand abraten?


----------



## NiklasR (6. November 2019)

Jo.. Moin @hirschy ! Also, nach wie vor ein geiles Teil ;-) ! Bei mir im Dunstkreis gibt's auch noch 3 weitere Metas..
Nachteil sehe ich beim Innenlager, das ist wirklich nicht dolle, egal ob beim Origin oder beim Essential, da hätten sie ruhig was schöneres reinpacken können..  Die Hauseigenen Pedale (RideAlpha) kann ich leider auch nicht empfehlen, super Maße aber einfach nicht solide.-Lager defekt, Achsen verbogen. Dei Naben sind auch nicht der Hit, aber ok. Rad an sich macht richtig Laune, mache damit alles, FS kommt mir erstmal nichts ins Haus ;-) ! Als "Trail-HT" ist es vielleicht schon etwas "satt" mit den dicken Reifen und recht viel Federweg.. Kann man meiner Meinung nach schon eher als Enduro einordnen.
mfg


----------



## hirschy (6. November 2019)

Pedale sind ja eh Austauschware, das find ich nicht weiter schlimm. Innenlager und Naben nicht so dolle... heisst defekt und schnell ausgenudelt? Hätte das aktuelle Ride29 im Auge, ist das da evtl. schon anders ausgestattet?
Was ist FS?
Wenn ich damit ne Menge anstellen kann, bin ich ganz zufrieden! Lieber es kann mehr ab, als zu wenig und wäre schön, wenn ich die Sprünge und Drops auf dem Hometrail damit nicht umfahren muss...


----------



## NiklasR (6. November 2019)

Jo.. Pedale sind ja auch keine dabei.. doch habe ich mir gedacht, kaufe ich mal die der Hausmarke dazu, weil sie auf dem Papier recht gut aussahen.. und auch so einen guten Eindruck machen.. bis man sie wegen auftretender Probleme dann mal zerlegt..
Die Naben des Ride29 sind die welche im Origin verbaut werden, HR gedichtetes Industrielager, vorne sogar noch Konuslager. Kollege hat gestern noch seine HR-Nabe aufgemacht um das Lager zu tauschen. Das Innenlager scheint der gleiche Mist zu sein wie bei Origin und Essential. Ein günstiges BSA eben, mit innenliegenden Lagern. Davon abgesehen dass es dadurch nicht so Steif ist, da der Hebel der Kurbel/-Achse größer ist, sind die auch schlecht bis garnicht gedichtet. Hab mir jetzt auf jede Seite ordentlich Fett und nen O-Ring davor geknallt, damit Wasser und Schlamm ihren Weg nicht bis ins Innere finden, was ansonsten auf jeden Fall passieren wird.. und garnicht erst an den Kercher denken, damit spülst du dir dann alles rein ;-) ! Ich steh kurz vor'm Umrüsten und werd mir dann so'n gpx für um die 50€ zulegen denke ich..
-Umfahren tu ich damit eigentlich garnichts ;-) !


----------



## hirschy (6. November 2019)

Ärgerlich, gerade da es als Winterrad in Schlamm und Matsch besonders Verwendung finden soll. Aber wenn's mit 50€ im Fall der Fälle getan ist, auch noch verschmerzbar.
Wieviel km hatte das Rad von deinem Kollegen schon runter?


----------



## NiklasR (6. November 2019)

Das Meta von dem Kollegen mit dem defekten Naben-Lager ist noch kein Jahr untwerwegs, seit Januar meine ich.. km, -keine Ahnung, aber sicherlich so einmal die Woche 3-4 Std in Gebrauch. Er wiegt max 90kg schätze ich, fährt und springt einiges..
Ja, die Innenlagererfahrung habe ich selbst gemacht, prinzipiell gegen das "Waschen" von Bikes, habe ich nach ner richtigen Schlammschlacht nicht widerstehen können.. Rechnung sofort bezahlt, nen Tag später hing die Kurbel, per Hand keine Chance die Achse zu bewegen (Kurbelarm demontiert), lag wohl nicht am Lager selbst, sondern an dem recht großzügigen Spaltmaß zur Achse, da sammelt sich der Knies und sorgt einfach für mechanische Blockade, Balistol-Spülung hat's zum Glück geregelt.. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist's sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (6. November 2019)

Ok, hat wohl auch seine Macken, aber welches Rad hat das nicht... Mein Remedy hat nach 5 Monaten und 1700km schon defekte Hauptlager. 
Dein Rad haste hier noch gar nicht gezeigt, oder? Biste bei L oder M gelandet? (messe auch 180cm...)


----------



## NiklasR (6. November 2019)

Da haste wohl recht.. aber du hast gefragt, also diese "Macke" ist mir bekannt!
Bin bei M mit ner 170ger Stütze gelandet (OneUp), diese gibt es jetzt für geringfügig mehr Geld in 210mm, würde ich nun sofort zuschlagen wenn ich meine noch nicht hätte, dann wär die Stütze nämlich genau ganz im Rahmen versenkt ;-) ! Meine Entscheidung zu Größe M bereue ich nicht, wohlwissend dass es nur zum Tour fahren oder ggf. in manchen DH-Passagen in L ganz vielleicht "besser" wäre, Länge läuft und so.. ;-) . Aber die Vorteile des etwas kleineren Gerätes überwiegen für mich ganz klar und es ist auch nicht als käme es mir zu klein vor wenn ich mal 5-6 Stunden toure. Geotechnisch habe ich nur am Lenker was gemacht, 40mm Rise sind inzwischen am Start ;-) ! Bild habe ich eines von vor nem Jahr: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2336257


----------



## hirschy (6. November 2019)

NiklasR schrieb:


> Da haste wohl recht.. aber du hast gefragt, also diese "Macke" ist mir bekannt!


Richtig! Danke für den Hinweis, entsteht schon mal nicht die Hoffnung, dass nix kommen wird ;-)



NiklasR schrieb:


> Bin bei M mit ner 170ger Stütze gelandet (OneUp), diese gibt es jetzt für geringfügig mehr Geld in 210mm, würde ich nun sofort zuschlagen wenn ich meine noch nicht hätte, dann wär die Stütze nämlich genau ganz im Rahmen versenkt ;-) !


Wirste bestimmt gut los. Würde ich dir sonst auch abnehmen, wenn ich meins das hab ;-)



NiklasR schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung zu Größe M bereue ich nicht, wohlwissend dass es nur zum Tour fahren oder ggf. in manchen DH-Passagen in L ganz vielleicht "besser" wäre, Länge läuft und so.. ;-) . Aber die Vorteile des etwas kleineren Gerätes überwiegen für mich ganz klar und es ist auch nicht als käme es mir zu klein vor wenn ich mal 5-6 Stunden toure. Geotechnisch habe ich nur am Lenker was gemacht, 40mm Rise sind inzwischen am Start ;-) !


Danke für die Einschätzung!



NiklasR schrieb:


> Bild habe ich eines von vor nem Jahr: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2336257


Sehr, sehr schick!   Muss hier in den Fred rein!


----------



## badcama (6. November 2019)

Na, dann will ich auch mal, mein geliebtes Meta 4.2 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## stefan1067 (6. November 2019)

Ich fahre das Meta HT Race 2018  in Größe L und bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem Teil. 
Umbauten hat es aber trotzdem gegeben. 
Das Tretlager und die Kurbel wurden gegen NX Dub Lager/Kurbel getauscht. Und die Schaltung wurde gegen eine 12 Gang GX zugunsten eines kleineren und größeren Ritzels getauscht. 
Eine schlechte Qualität der Naben kann trotz mehreren Bikepark Einsätzen nicht bestätigen.Evtl. wurden beim Race auch bessere verbaut. 
MfG Stefan


----------



## Deleted 331894 (8. November 2019)

Hier mal meins, kurz nach dem auspacken. 

Was mich bis jetzt a bisserl stoert (ist natuerlich meine individuelle Meinung, je nach Einsatzbereich) und ich habe das Rad / den Rahmen generell auch als gute Basis zum weiteraufbau gekauft:

Die Bremse. Die Guide Tourist ist zwar ok aber im Grenzbereich fehlt mir etwas das Vertrauen. Der Hebelweg ist recht lang bis es zur Bremswirkung kommt. Dadurch wirkt sie fuer mich schwammig im Verlgeich zu meiner Formula the one auf dem Freerider. Evtl kann man das mit etwas mehr Oel ausgleichen.

Die Reifen. Etwas mehr Profil haette gut getan, aber als Erstausruesterreifen ok. Die naechsten haben dann mehr Stolle  

Ansonsten ein Hammerbike!

Vorn habe ich ein Mudguard dran, gelbe Pedale von Nukeproof, den Rahmen mit Steinschlagfolie abgeklebt und noch einen schnittigen Rennradflaschenhalter drangefriemelt. Hinten hatte ich auch mal kurz ein Mudguard dran, hat mich aber genervt weil die Rahmenoptik dann irgendwie dahin war.


----------



## hirschy (26. November 2019)

@GAPHupf82: Zeig nochmal im aktuellen Zustand! Sieht sehr gut aus!
Bei mir ist´s tatsächlich das Meta HT in der Ride 29 Ausführung geworden. Ist Donnerstag angekommen und hat ne Ascend Brand X Sattelstütze, Nukeproof Pedale sowie SLX Bremsen (alte Version) bekommen. Sattel gab´s von Bontrager, der taugt mir schon am Remedy.
Mit den großen Rädern muss ich mich erst noch anfreunden, beschleunigen gefühlt deutlich behäbiger und lenken weniger agil ein, als beim Remedy mit 27,5ern... Auch das Verhalten, wenn´s ruppiger wird, muss mir erst noch ins Blut übergehen.
Trotzdem macht´s irre Spaß und sieht einfach geil aus!





Demnächst gibt´s nochmal mehr als´n Schnappschuss...

Edit:





Edit II: Testlauf auf kleinen Rädern


----------



## NiklasR (22. Dezember 2019)




----------



## NiklasR (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab grad auch mal ein paar Bewegtbilder hinzugefügt.. muss ja rollen das ganze ;-) !
(Im Video sind noch ein paar Sachen anders als auf dem Bild... Video 4 Wochen alt, Bild erst eine)


----------



## ykcor (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _FOX (15. Januar 2020)

Mein META AM V3 (2017). Noch mit Standard Dämpfer.


----------



## serotta_steve (16. Januar 2020)

Das eine kommt, das andere geht, der Jung ist einfach zuuuu groß geworden im letzten Jahr


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (18. Januar 2020)

@ykcor Gibt es nähere Bilder von der Zugverlegung?


----------



## ykcor (18. Januar 2020)

ChrisDeluxe schrieb:


> @ykcor Gibt es nähere Bilder von der Zugverlegung?



Das sollte hier deutlicher werden


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (19. Januar 2020)

Sehr stark!


----------



## oltafux (11. Februar 2020)

*@NiklasR *du fährst das Meta HD in M mit einer 170 Sattelstütze, eine Frage wie groß bist du. Ich liebäugle auch mit den Meta HD bin nur bei der Größe unsicher. Hab ein Fully das von Reach und Stack so ziemlich den Meta HT in L entspricht, da wäre aber meine Vario Sattelstütze gerade um 1cm zu lange. Bin 180, mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm, da kommt mir das M zu kurz vor.
Grüße Richi


----------



## spunkt (11. Februar 2020)

Oh - Mein altes Supreme


----------



## NiklasR (11. Februar 2020)

richif schrieb:


> *@NiklasR *du fährst das Meta HD in M mit einer 170 Sattelstütze, eine Frage wie groß bist du. Ich liebäugle auch mit den Meta HD bin nur bei der Größe unsicher. Hab ein Fully das von Reach und Stack so ziemlich den Meta HT in L entspricht, da wäre aber meine Vario Sattelstütze gerade um 1cm zu lange. Bin 180, mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm, da kommt mir das M zu kurz vor.
> Grüße Richi



Also, das Meta hat im Vergleich zu seinen Mitstreitern (Scout, Hornet und co) ja einen eher kurzen Reach, dafür aber hohen/langen Stack. Dies berücksichtigt ja beides jedoch nicht die Sattelrohrhöhe.. und die fällt ebenfalls eher lang aus (M ist 44cm, bei den anderen eher so 42-43 meine ich). Doch wenn ich mir das hier grad so anschaue, versteh ich nicht wie eine Stütze da zu lang sein kann... ich würd sofort die 210mm OneUp nehmen, dann hätte ich den Sattel genau gaaanz unten auf'm Rahmen. Davon abgesehen, die OneUp kannst auch traveln, in 10 oder gar 5 mm-Schritten.. falls ich doch nur 20,5cm brauchen würde ;-) . 
Hätte ich das Meta nun in L, könnte ich von der irgendwann fälligen Investition nicht weiter profitieren  !
Deine genannten Maße stimmen mit meinen fast überein, von daher.. Ich hatte noch kein größeres MTB, komm da aus ner anderen Ecke, wollte auf keinen Fall zu lang von wegen Spielereien und so.. würd ich nur auf Zeit ballern, wär L vielleicht besser, wer weiß... Aber Spaß ist was zählt, für mich jedenfalls! Zum touren (5 STd/1000HM oder sowas) ist's mir jedenfalls groß/lang genug.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!


----------



## oltafux (12. Februar 2020)

Danke hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Mit zu Lange meinte ich, das die Stütze schon beim Sattelrohr ansteht, aber die Sattelhöhe noch immer 1cm zu hoch ist. Will mir eigentlich keine neue kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiklasR (12. Februar 2020)

Ok.. jetzt mal für Dumme.. hilf mir ;-) :
1. Baut deine Stütze einfach zu lang (dann aber wirklich sehr lang) auf und kollidiert beim Einschieben in den Rahmen mit dem Ausgang für die Zuginnenverlegung, lässt sich daher nicht ganz versenken??
2. oder zweite Variante, -du färhst deinen Sattel chronisch zu weit unten  !?

Also ich kann meine Stütze ohne Kollisision ganz in das Sattelrohr schieben, brauch sie aber ohnehin 4-5 cm höher, so wie auf Bild und Video zu sehen. Würde ja bedeuten dass deine echt mehr als diese 4-5 cm länger aufbaut als meine.. Ja blöd...


----------



## oltafux (12. Februar 2020)

Mit der Einstecktiefe wird es kein Problem geben, das Sattelrohr ist eh gerade. Ich habe eine Reverb 150mm und mit dieser darf das Sattelrohr max 480mm lang sein sonst passt die Sitzhöhe nicht. Und nein ich Sitz nicht zu tief. In Verbindung mit einer 175mm Kurbel ist das die richtige Sitzhöhe.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2020)

@richif, ich verstehe das auch nicht!
Ich fahre ein HT 2019 in M und bin nur 170 groß (oder klein) und meine Stütze schaut auch noch ein Stück aus dem Sattelrohr heraus. Sollte also bei dir aus passen!


----------



## hirschy (12. Februar 2020)

Bin auch 180cm lang und hab kurze Beine (Schrittlänge ca. 83cm); hatte die gleichen Bedenken und vorher ein M Modell probesitzen können. Mir kam´s etwas zu kurz vor und hab lieber das L bestellt. War bissel bange, dass die Stütze auch nicht ganz ausgefahren werden kann, hab letztendlich aber doch noch 2,5cm, die ich die Stütze noch tiefer einstecken könnte (Brand X Ascend 150mm). Das Meta hat übrigens ne 170er Kurbel; spart ja auch noch´n halben cm. Sollte bei dir also auch genau passend ausgehen.


----------



## oltafux (12. Februar 2020)

Ja das passt schon, der L Rahmen ist um 5cm länger, die  Reverb baut höher. Scheinbar hab ich für meine Körpergröße kurze Beine. Mit einer KS Stütze würde es sich ausgehen, könnte eine Option sein. 
Andere Frage wie breit darf der Reifen bei 29" sein. In den Angaben steht 60-622 was ja 2,35 Zoll entsprechen würde, bei der Bestellung kann ich aber auch 2,5" breite Reifen aussuchen, haben die auch Platz?


----------



## hirschy (12. Februar 2020)

Kommt drauf an, wie breit der Reifen baut... 2,4er Maxxis Ardent haben noch auf jeder Seite ´n knappen cm Platz und messen außen 60mm. `n 2,5er Shorty hab ich mit 65mm gemessen; der müsste z.B. passen (eigentlich ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2020)

bei mir sind 2,5 Maxxis WT drauf! Hab das HT 29 Race von 2019. Da war das so ab Werk, also kein Problem.






						Commencal Meta HT AM 29 Race Mountainbike 2019 | Chain Reaction
					

Commencal Meta HT AM 29 Race Mountainbike 2019 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## oltafux (12. Februar 2020)

A gut zu wissen, wenn ich bestelle will ich gleich die MAXXIS ASSEGAI 29 X 2.5 EXO+ 3C  dazu kaufen, sind hier recht günstig.


----------



## DocThrasher (18. Februar 2020)

@ *ykcor  ...* ist das nen Meta oder SX?

Welchen Dämpfer fährste denn da hinten drin?* *


----------



## ykcor (18. Februar 2020)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> @ *ykcor  ...* ist das nen Meta oder SX?
> 
> Welchen Dämpfer fährste denn da hinten drin?**



Es handelt es sich um einen Supreme DH V3 Rahmen mit einem Fox X2.


----------



## DocThrasher (19. Februar 2020)

Das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## Peppi84 (19. Februar 2020)

2020er clash origin, auch wenn es ja ein freerider sein soll ich nutz es für alles vom hometrail bis für park. Habe bewusst die origin Variante genommen da ich erstens ultra günstig ne vario geschossen habe und es die paar wenigen Tage im Park auch mitmachen wird. Die vee tires Rollen wie ein sack nüsse. Grip hat zwar krass aber bremst ungemein. Wurde jetzt auf tubeless umgebaut inklu tire trooper. Gewicht ist nun bei 16,6kg. Man merkt das Gewicht aber es fährt sich besser bergauf als mein altes 2011er stereo.

Ich liebäugele jetzt noch mit anderem vorbau/lenker und dann Reifen hans dampf ggf vorn marry. Wobei ich doch gern bei skin wall bleiben will und die maxxis gibt's da nur in 2.3er breite

Achso: Rahmen größe L, bei 1,75m und 83cm sl passt wie die Faust auf Auge


----------



## cube-rider-73 (22. Februar 2020)

Nach 5 Jahren Ht Abstinenz mal wieder eins geholt und doch positiv überrascht.


----------



## hirschy (22. Februar 2020)

Vee Tires gingen für mich auch gar nicht. Selbst Shorty und DhrII rollten und lenkten tausend mal besser ein.
Wenn du noch'n Monat warten kannst gibt's dhf und dhr in skinwall in 2,4/2,5...


----------



## Peppi84 (22. Februar 2020)

hirschy schrieb:


> Vee Tires gingen für mich auch gar nicht. Selbst Shorty und DhrII rollten und lenkten tausend mal besser ein.
> Wenn du noch'n Monat warten kannst gibt's dhf und dhr in skinwall in 2,4/2,5...


Wo hast du die Info gefunden? Hatte gesucht danach. 

Muss aber sagen wird wohl eher wieder schwalbe, der Gewohnheit halber. Hatte am alten bike mm/hd


----------



## hirschy (22. Februar 2020)

Eurobike 2019: Schwalbe – Mehr Auswahl, Breite & Classic Skin-Varianten
					

Eurobike 2019: Schwalbe – Mehr Auswahl, Breite & Classic Skin-Varianten  Schwalbe baut auf der diesjährigen Eurobike die Auswahl der bestehenden Produktpalette weiter aus. So sind die XC-Reifen jetzt mit mehr Breite verfügbar, dazu gibt es viele Reifen in Classic Skin-Varianten und eine...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Hatte bei Maxxis im Dezember angefragt und es hiess die kommen Februar/März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube-rider-73 (22. Februar 2020)

Also mir gefallen die Vee Tire .


----------



## Peppi84 (22. Februar 2020)

Die 2.3er gibt's ja schon, bei den anderen sind es dann nur die wt Modelle. Die normalen 2.5er gibt's nicht in skinwall laut der Liste, die hatte schon gesehen.

Ja gefallen von aussehen tun sie mir auch und sie haben grip ohne Ende aber bei meinem  tubeless Umbau ist mir aufgefallen das milch an den stollen kanten austritt und schon auf nem normalen walbweg Rollen die dermaßen schlecht da lieber etwas weniger grip aber besseres Rollen. Ist für meinen Einsatz einfach besser.


----------



## hirschy (22. Februar 2020)

Wt kannste doch bei 30mm Maulweite ruhig aufziehen?!
Teile den Eindruck, Rollwiderstand erbärmlich, für'n Park und Shuttlen hätt ich sie behalten, dafür ist das Meta Ht aber eher nix...
Jetzt steht's auf den Ardent, bissel wenig Grip, aber rollen gescheit. Für meine Zwecke besser, werden aber wenn runter durch DhrII/Dhf ersetzt.
Skinwall passt aber einfach sehr gut zum Orange...


----------



## Peppi84 (14. März 2020)

Hab heute auf schwalbe mm / HD gewechselt da die maxxis leider nur in dual zu bestellen gibt. Mary vorn ist SG soft, HD hinten soft snakeskin mit tire trooper, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, würde ich sogar als touren tauglich bezeichnen. OK Die "skinwall" sieht halt anders aus aber ist OK und der Reifen hält vor allem dicht.


----------



## dubbel (16. März 2020)

hi,
wer kann helfen?
aus welchem jahr ist dieses Meta, und wo finde ich die specs?



danke


----------



## honi__ (16. März 2020)

servus


----------



## oltafux (16. März 2020)

So hab mein Meta HT, zusammengebaut mit Teilen aus der Restlkiste und gebrauchten Teilen vom Bikemarkt, jetzt auch endlich fertig.
Sattelstützenhöhe ist sich auf den Millimeter genau ausgegangen. Fährt sich nicht schlecht, muß mich zwar erst wieder ans HT gewöhnen, macht aber schon Spaß wenn man wieder ein bischen Arbeiten muß aufn Radl.


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (18. März 2020)

Hi Dubbel,

was für eine Laufradgröße hat das Bike? Schau mal bei www.commencal.de rein, dort sind die Tech Books vieler Jahrgänge und auch E-Teile hinterlegt.

Gruß Christian



dubbel schrieb:


> hi,
> wer kann helfen?
> aus welchem jahr ist dieses Meta, und wo finde ich die specs?
> 
> ...


----------



## DocThrasher (18. März 2020)

dubbel schrieb:


> hi,
> wer kann helfen?
> aus welchem jahr ist dieses Meta, und wo finde ich die specs?
> 
> ...




Müsste nen Meta V1 sein ... 2012 ca.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (20. März 2020)

Damals: Supreme DH V2




Heute: Meta HT AM CrMo


----------



## Steff2250 (22. März 2020)

Ich tue mein Trecker hier auch mal inne 

                        ist der TR-Rahmen ..........nach einem Rahmenbruch ( nicht Commencal ) bin ich auf das Meta gestoßen
damit ich alle Teile tauschen konnte.... ordentlich verarbeitet Rahmen war ich Positiv Überrascht ......


----------



## Archie4Strings (23. März 2020)

richif schrieb:


> So hab mein Meta HT, zusammengebaut mit Teilen aus der Restlkiste und gebrauchten Teilen vom Bikemarkt, jetzt auch endlich fertig.
> Sattelstützenhöhe ist sich auf den Millimeter genau ausgegangen. Fährt sich nicht schlecht, muß mich zwar erst wieder ans HT gewöhnen, macht aber schon Spaß wenn man wieder ein bischen Arbeiten muß aufn Radl.
> Anhang anzeigen 996437



Das ist das 2020er Modell in diesem Blau/Grau-Ton oder?

Größe L? Falls du noch ein paar mehr Bilder hast, poste ruhig mal bitte.
Auf der offiziellen HP sieht die Farbe mehr nach Blau aus, auf deinem Foto scheint der Rahmen deutlich grauer zu sein (oder täusche ich mich?)
Überlege mir gerade den Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## oltafux (23. März 2020)

Geht schon mehr ins graue. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, ich mach morgen ein paar Fotos.


----------



## oltafux (23. März 2020)

Ja ist der 2020 Rahmen 29" in Größe L.


----------



## Archie4Strings (23. März 2020)

Ok cool! Danke dir! Musst aber nicht extra Fotos nur für mich machen. Bin nun aber trotzdem gespannt. Hab mir selber zu Weihnachten den Nukeproof Scout 2020 275 Rahmen in grün bestellt, aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Farbe doch nicht so... lol und das Commencal war auch schon immer ein Wunsch. Und alles was ans Nukeproof passt, geht auch ans Commencal, lediglich Spacer fürs Tretlager erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (24. März 2020)

dubbel schrieb:


> hi,
> wer kann helfen?
> aus welchem jahr ist dieses Meta, und wo finde ich die specs?
> 
> ...











						Commencal Meta AM 2012 - erste Fotos, Modelle und Features - MTB-News.de
					

Das meistverkaufte Bike von Commencal ist nicht Gee Athertons Weltmeister-Rad, sondern das AllMountain-Modell Meta. Vorgestellt 2005 war es zuletzt etwas




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Jenes ;-)


----------



## oltafux (24. März 2020)

Hier die versprochenen Fotos


----------



## Archie4Strings (24. März 2020)

Danke dir! Da hab ich mich ja schon seit gestern drauf gefreut 
Finde es sehr geil! Coole Farbe. Der Blau-Anteil dürfte gerne etwas mehr sein, aber das ist nur minimal. Da passt außerdem farblich jedes Kleidungsstück zum Rahmen  Sobald ich eins gebraucht finde, werde ich zuschlagen! Ggf. auch vorher schon neu... !

Für alle die es noch nicht kennen und ihr Meta HT ein wenig abfeiern wollen, nochmal folgendes Video, welches ich jedem nur wärmstens ans Herz legen kann (damit hat mich Commencal gepackt..):


----------



## DocThrasher (25. März 2020)

richif schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen FotosAnhang anzeigen 1000854Anhang anzeigen 1000855Anhang anzeigen 1000856Anhang anzeigen 1000857Anhang anzeigen 1000858Anhang anzeigen 1000859



Schönes Bike Dude!!!  

Bräuchte mal ne Info 
Fahre aus Überzeugung (und weil ich lange nix besseres gefunden habe) noch immer die Hope V2 ... die Dominion wäre evtl. ne Alternative ... 
kannst Du ein wenig was über die Bremse schreiben?


----------



## oltafux (25. März 2020)

Bin noch nicht so viel gefahren. Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann ist, das sie sehr gut zu dosieren ist, sie fühlt sich sehr wertig an, Bremssättel Einstellung mit der kleinen Schraube, ein Traum. Das einzige, es passt nicht jeder Adapter, aktuell hab ich hinten einen von Trickstuff, da ist nur mehr ganz wenig Luft. Vorne hat er garnicht gepasst, da musste ich den Originalen kaufen.


----------



## Peppi84 (27. März 2020)




----------



## whiskas54 (29. März 2020)

Servus, hier mal mein Meta SX von 2018.


Ich bin eigentlich auch echt zufrieden mit dem Hobel, nur ich würde das Gerät gern etwas mehr für Touren auslegen. Momentan ist es doch eine sehr träge Angelegenheit, gerade wenns bergauf geht merkt man das Gewicht deutlich. Ich erwarte auch absolut keine Bergziege oder ein CC racer. Ich denke anfangen sollte ich auf jeden Fall bei den Laufrädern, da wurden günstige und schwere Komponenten verbaut. Natürlich auch Tubeless, was ich bei den Felgen nie richtig dicht bekommen hab.
Oder was meint ihr, wie man dem Esel Manieren beibringt?
Grüße


----------



## Peppi84 (29. März 2020)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Servus, hier mal mein Meta SX von 2018.Anhang anzeigen 1004471
> Ich bin eigentlich auch echt zufrieden mit dem Hobel, nur ich würde das Gerät gern etwas mehr für Touren auslegen. Momentan ist es doch eine sehr träge Angelegenheit, gerade wenns bergauf geht merkt man das Gewicht deutlich. Ich erwarte auch absolut keine Bergziege oder ein CC racer. Ich denke anfangen sollte ich auf jeden Fall bei den Laufrädern, da wurden günstige und schwere Komponenten verbaut. Natürlich auch Tubeless, was ich bei den Felgen nie richtig dicht bekommen hab.
> Oder was meint ihr, wie man dem Esel Manieren beibringt?
> Grüße


Was bringt der Hobel denn auf die Waage? Denke es sind einfach die recht schweren Rahmen bei commencal die aufs Gewicht drücken. Lrs kann ich leider nicht recht erkennen was bei dir verbaut ist. Auch mein clash ist kein leichtgewicht aber in anbetracht des einsatzzwecks sollte es das nie werden. Commencal bikes scheinen alle etwas pummelig zu sein aber dafür halten die Rahmen, was man von andern Herstellern nicht unbedingt behaupten kann. Auch bei den einfachsten zu tauschenden Komponenten wie lenker und Vorbau kann ich keinen derart großen Unterschied erkennen wenn man auf die gewichte auf Papier schaut. Denke mal für Tour das wichtigste ist ne vario Stütze, die machts zwar nicht leichter aber der unterschied im fahrgefühl ist deutlich besser.


----------



## whiskas54 (29. März 2020)

Ganz klar, der Rahmen allein ist schon eine Wucht. Irgendwelche WTB Felgen die schon gar nicht mehr produziert werden, unbekannte Edelstahlspeichen mit durchgehend 2mm Durchmesser und eine Formula Nabe. Vorderrad ganz nackt ohne Felgenband hat schon über 1 Kilo. Denke da kann man entsprechend mit anderen Laufrädern die rotierende Masse schon deutlich reduzieren, dazu noch Tubeless was vernünftig funktioniert. 
Variostütze wird auch sehr bald nachgerüstet. 
Aber schonmal danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## oltafux (29. März 2020)

Hi, neue Laufräder bringen am meisten und ist auch so ziemlich das einzige was du machen kannst. Kann dir nur die Newmen Laufräder ans Herz legen, die sind für ihr geringes Gewicht sehr robust. Rahmengewicht ist nicht so entscheident, ich Vergleich das immer mit der Trinkflasche da merk ich auch keinen unterschied ob sie voll oder leer ist und das ist dann doch 1Kg Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (29. März 2020)

Die wtb i29 mit formula Nabe habe ich auch am clash, aber was solls, solang es funktioniert. Sind denke OEM felgen, basierend auf dem "alten" kom i29


----------



## Peppi84 (5. April 2020)

whiskas54 schrieb:


> Ganz klar, der Rahmen allein ist schon eine Wucht. Irgendwelche WTB Felgen die schon gar nicht mehr produziert werden, unbekannte Edelstahlspeichen mit durchgehend 2mm Durchmesser und eine Formula Nabe. Vorderrad ganz nackt ohne Felgenband hat schon über 1 Kilo. Denke da kann man entsprechend mit anderen Laufrädern die rotierende Masse schon deutlich reduzieren, dazu noch Tubeless was vernünftig funktioniert.
> Variostütze wird auch sehr bald nachgerüstet.
> Aber schonmal danke für deine Antwort.



...und bitte, auch wenns schön schnell rollt, aber ein nobby nic in speedgrip gehört nicht an ein solches bike.

Wie gesagt, LRS sollte das einfachste sein aber auch nicht unbedingt das billigste, und sobald du ne vario drin hast ist der Gewichtsverlust dahin aber vario ist ein muss.

Ein SX ist nunmal kein Meta 4.0 oä, es ist damals wohl eher als Park Bike gedacht gewesen. Wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist gehts schon. Ist mitm Clash nicht anders. Bin gestern erst mal auf arbeit mit dem Bike gefahren, die letzten 5km haben teilweise steigungen von 15%, klar schieb ich da und schäme mich auch nicht für.

Wenn man ein bike will was klettert ohne Kompromisse ist man denk ich generell bei Commencal an der falschen andresse, dafür können die Bikes die einfach fun machen und auch noch funktionieren wenn man´s abwärts krachen lassen will.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. April 2020)




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. April 2020)

Mein Radel umgebaut auf 12 fach Shimano!


----------



## cube-rider-73 (6. April 2020)

Wheelsize testing .
Mullet / 650b / 29


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. April 2020)

cube-rider-73 schrieb:


> Wheelsize testing .
> Mullet / 650b / 29


 Und wie ist es. Hab auch überlegt das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Archie4Strings (7. April 2020)

@ CubeRider73: Dein Bike ist in L oder? Wie groß bist du und wie fühlt es sich an? Agil und verspielt oder eher laufruhig?


----------



## Impact (7. April 2020)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mein Radel umgebaut auf 12 fach Shimano!



Will mein neues Clash 2020 Frameset auch mit Shimano 12x anstatt SRAM aufbauen.

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
"Kann mir jemand sagen was ich beim 2020er Clash bei BB92 für eine Kurbel benötige 68/73mm oder 83mm? Ich verstehs nicht.
Ich schwanke zwischen Hope und E13.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Shimano 12x fahren, aber mir gefallen die Kurbeln nicht. Und als ich bei Hope anfragte ob deren Boost Kettenblätter für Shimano Hyperglide ausgelegt sind, da die ja dort nur 12x erwähnen bekam ich ein "nein" präsentiert. Bei E13 mit deren Guide SL Ring das Selbe. Dort steht auch 12x, ohne Angabe des Systems. Nur kann man die gar nicht erreichen um eine definitive Aussage zu bekommen.

Obwohl mir das Shimano XT 12x System bis auf die XT Kurbel weitaus besser gefällt als alles was ich SRAM seitig angeboten bekomme, habe ich den KRampf noch immer nicht vollens aufgegeben, irgend nen Hyperglide fähiges Kettenblatt wie von Abolute Black, Wolftooth, etc zu finden (denn die machen ja angeblich Shimano Hyperglide 12x kompatible Kettenblätter), das ich per E13 oder Hope Evo kompatiblen direct mount an eine eine ebenso Gleiche Kurbel schnallen kann.

Nur entweder schiele ich, oder es gibt gar nix auf dem Markt. ?"


----------



## cube-rider-73 (7. April 2020)

Das Bike ist XL und ich 185cm .
Ich fahr es Mullet oder 29 , 650b würd ichs nicht fahren .
29 : Hält die Geschwindigkeit gut
Mullet : Vorne rollts gut drüber und ist viel agiler als 29
650b : Überrolt schlechter , hält die Geschwindigkeit nicht so , das bischen mehr an Wendigkeit zu Mullet ist vernachlässigbar .
Meine Einschätzung , aber es kommt auf seine persönlichen Vorlieben an wie man sein bike fahren will , hometails u.s.w. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (7. April 2020)

Ok danke dir. Mal eine blöde Frage, aber vielleicht wisst ihr hier bescheid: Habe derzeit ein 73 mm BSA Tretlager, das Commencal Meta HT (welches ich mir kaufen möchte) hat BSA 68 mm. Ist das üblicherweise ohne weiteres Kompatibel? Steht dann nur die Kurbelachse auf der linken Seite 5 mm über den linken Kurbelarm über? Gibt es für sowas Spacer? Kann leider das Fabrikat von meinem Innenlager und Kurbelachse etc. garnicht sagen. War nichts dolles und in meinem vorherigen Bike eingebaut. Funktioniert aber bisher super und tadellos, da will ich es nicht austauschen müssen...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. April 2020)

Das ist das gleiche Lager, die Breite wird nur durch die Spacer eingestellt. Ein neues Lager bekommst du für 15€.


----------



## Impact (8. April 2020)

@Uwe H. aus G. was hast du denn da für eine Komponenten Combo bei deiner Shimano 12x?
Kannst du mir mal sagen was für eine Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kette (evtl. Kettenschloss), Kassette, und Shifter du da nebst Schaltwerk fährst?
Ich gehe doch mal stark davon aus das zumindest das Schaltwerk aus der Hyperglide + Gruppe wie etwa m8100 stammt oder?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. April 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> @Uwe H. aus G. was hast du denn da für eine Komponenten Combo bei deiner Shimano 12x?
> Kannst du mir mal sagen was für eine Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kette (evtl. Kettenschloss), Kassette, und Shifter du da nebst Schaltwerk fährst?
> Ich gehe doch mal stark davon aus das zumindest das Schaltwerk aus der Hyperglide + Gruppe wie etwa m8100 stammt oder?


Sram Kassette und Kette zusammen mit einem Sram Kettenblat und ein Xt 8100 Schaltwerk mit Shifter.
Funktioniert. Einfach das GX Schaltwerk und Shifter gegen XT ausgetauscht.


----------



## Impact (8. April 2020)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Sram Kassette und Kette zusammen mit einem Sram Kettenblat und ein XT m8100 Schaltwerk mit Shifter.
> Funktioniert. Einfach das GX Schaltwerk und Shifter gegen XT ausgetauscht.



Das ist interessant und habe ich noch nie gehört.
Ich möchte ja eigentlich die komplette XT 8100er Gruppe fahren, bis auf deren Kurbel und Kettenblatt. Mir schwebt da Hope oder e*thirteen vor. Beide Hersteller haben da normal runde oder ovale boost 12x Kettenblätter im Angebot ohne explizite Hyperglide + Freigabe.

Dann bekam ich jetzt von Hope folgende Aussage:
".... our current chainrings are not compatible with the shimano 12 speed chain, but if you use this chain with a SRAM quicklink then all will work ok. It's fine with the 12 speed SRAM system."

... und von Absolute Black diese:
"if you already have the chain, by switching the quick link for a SRAM Eagle one"
"and if you don't you can use SRAM Eagle or kmc 12 spd chain and it will work perfectly with the whole drivetrain"
"prior to the release of our hg+ chainrings I had a yt Capra with e13 crank and our chainring I switch to Shimano XT 12 spd and replace the quick link as an advice from a colleague also working in the bike industry"
"it worked perfectly and it works fine so far never had an issue whatsoever"
"as I mentioned our ring works perfectly like that - Shimano HG+ chain with sram link xt cassette and rear derailleur and e13 crankset fitted with our ring "
"shimano has developed a different 12 speed chain for their new chainring it has a different width between the rollers so it needs a wider narrow teeth, since this is the "small teeth" of the Narrow wide system any 12spd chainring can run the chain"
"but since the shimano 12spd quick link it has a different size also this will not engage properly on the wide tooth of the chainring"
"I've tested it in loose dirt and mud and it worked perfectly, one of our members used shimano drivetrain but with SRAM Eagle chain (not just the quick link) and when in the mud he did experienced some gear issues"
"thats why my first option is to go just for the quicklink"

Ich habe erst gestern so richtig verstanden was die mir sagen wollen. Ich muss einfach nur ein SRAM Kettenschloss anstatt das Shimano Eigene in die Hyperglide + Kette bauen, dann steht nichts mehr im Weg ein universelles Kettenblatt von e*thirteen oder Hope mit ebensogleich favorisierter Kurbel mit der XT m8100 Gruppe zu fahren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. April 2020)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich habe erst gestern so richtig verstanden was die mir sagen wollen. Ich muss einfach nur ein SRAM Kettenschloss anstatt das Shimano Eigene in die Hyperglide + Kette bauen, dann steht nichts mehr im Weg ein universelles Kettenblatt von e*thirteen oder Hope mit ebensogleich favorisierter Kurbel mit der XT m8100 Gruppe zu fahren.


Dann viel Spaß beim umbauen und fahren. Wie gesagt funktioniert ohne Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Mercy (16. April 2020)

Mein Fazit nach 6 Monaten:

viel Spaß für 'nen schmalen Taler
Nachteile beim Versenderbike? Karton auf, ein wirklich gut eingestelltes Bike erhalten, nach 20 Min im Wald!
Hardtail und die damit verbundene Herausforderung bei rumpeligen Passagen macht Grinsen!!!!
das Remedy aus 2018 steht seitdem im Keller


----------



## Archie4Strings (17. April 2020)

No Mercy schrieb:


> Mein Fazit nach 6 Monaten:
> 
> viel Spaß für 'nen schmalen Taler
> Nachteile beim Versenderbike? Karton auf, ein wirklich gut eingestelltes Bike erhalten, nach 20 Min im Wald!
> ...



Hab mir den Rahmen in L (bin 1,79 m) bestellt. Sieht in echt noch viel besser aus als auf den Fotos. Aufbauen mit interner Kabelführung ist ja schon ein mittlerer Krampf. Aber was freu ich mich, wenn ich damit losfahren kann! Hab Mal gemessen, laut meinem Smartphone bin ich bei 63 Grad Lenkwinkel. Sollen ja eigentlich 65 Grad sein. Die empfohlene Gabellänge unterschreiten ich um ca 2 mm. Der Kellerboden des 100 Jahre alten Hauses in dem ich wohne könnte allerdings was dazu beitragen... Aber schaden kann's nicht. Klettern mit dem 64er Lenkwinkel ging auch super!  Bilder kommen demnächst.


----------



## Peppi84 (18. April 2020)




----------



## pommodore (24. April 2020)

Ich habs endlich geschafft, mein Commencal V4 in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu bekommen. Ein paar Baustellen gibt es noch, aber es rollt zumindest schon einmal.


----------



## thomas.hoeer (25. April 2020)

Fertig, mein neues altes Meta V4.


----------



## Bene2405 (26. April 2020)

RAW ist immernoch am besten  

Ich hab meine Verletzungspause zum Schrauben genutzt, neu dabei:

X0 1x11er mit e*thirteen Kassette (9-46)
Lyrik Ultimate C3 (2021) 170ger
Deity Copperhead 50er Vorbau











War mir erst unsicher ob die Chrom Decals der Lyrik sich mit dem RAW etwas beisst aber momentan gefällts mir gut


----------



## phoenixinflames (11. Mai 2020)

Hier mein neu aufgebautes 2020er Meta AM 29.
Habe extra ein Komplettrad geschlachtet, um an den Rahmen in boxxer red zu kommen. Ein wenig ärgerlich, dass das Rot nicht 100%ig zur Lyrik in boxxer red passt.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. Mai 2020)

Absolut geile Rahmenfarbe!


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (22. Mai 2020)

Heute angekommen ?


----------



## aerofun (12. Juli 2020)

Hey zusammen, hier mein frisch eingetroffenes Clash 'Ride' - Nach erster Hausrunde super happy mit dem Rad und auch mit der Rahmengröße (L). Obwohl ich bei allen anderen Bikes mit meinen 1.73m und 82 SL immer bei M/18'' gelandet bin. Wer also noch überlegt, unbedingt proberollen vorher ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (12. Juli 2020)

Geile Farbe.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Juli 2020)

Nach einer Woche Vallnord Bikepark wieder 2 Tage in der Heimat um Materialpflege zu betreiben - geilster Bikepark in dem wir jemals waren???, aber echt materialmordend ...ausgiebigst das Supreme getestet und mein Commencal Furious und Absolut bekommen Zuwachs in Form eines Supreme Mullets Rahmens???- direkt bestellt um Headquarter in La Massana? - Max Commencal ist übrigends mehr als nur ein sympathischer Typ, echt cool und man merkt, dass die ganze Firma hinter dem steht, was sie macht?

Freitag geht unser Roadtrip weiter und es stehen noch 9 Tage Bikeparkroadtrip in Österreich, Italien und Schweiz auf dem Programm ?


----------



## Archie4Strings (4. September 2020)

mein 2020er Meta HT, Rahmen bestellt, Rest von Hand angeschraubt (Budget-Aufbau). Ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Demnächst werden die Bremsen ausgetauscht, weil diese für längere alpine Abfahrten sicherlich nicht geeignet sind (Tektro Auriga). Ansonsten läuft alles sehr rund. Bin sehr zufrieden, geiles Teil!


----------



## psycho82 (4. September 2020)

Hier mal mein Commencal-Fuhrpark

Commencal Supreme Mullet



Commencal Furious




Und Commencal Absolut


----------



## honi__ (6. September 2020)

Servus


SO geil der LEO Sattel den hatt ich auch mal!



Bin mal gespannt auf  en Fahrbericht vom Mullet!


----------



## psycho82 (7. September 2020)

@honi__

Yep, der Leo Sattel ist auf dem Dirt meiner Frau.

War dieses Wochenende im Brandnertal und in Fiss mit dem Mullet und kann vorerst mal die ersten Eindrücke wiedergeben:

Das Mullet macht echt mega Spass. Auf den den DH-Strecken gibt es einfach nur jede Menge Sicherheit, egal welche Linie angepeilt wird - Länge läuft einfach und das 29er Vorderrad im Zusammenspiel mit dem Hinterbau ist der Hammer in Wurzel- und Steinfeldpassagen.  Ebenfalls ist die Sicherheit auf der Hillbill (schwarzer Naturtrail) gegeben, hier merke ich aber doch die 7cm mehr Radstand im vgl. zu meinem Furious (beide Größe L) - in engen Abschnitten muss ich mich an die Länge noch ein wenig dran gewöhnen, den hier ist doch wesentlich mehr Arbeit angesagt als beim kurzen Furious (mod. 2019).

Im ganzen ist das Supreme Mullet genau das was ich wollte, ein richtig schnelles Bike (mit Sicherheit schneller als ich) auf den DH Strecken, deutlich weniger verspielt als das Furious, dafür absolut laufruhig und vermittelt eine riesen Portion zusätzlicher Sicherheit im Gerümpel. Gewöhnungsbedürftig war Anfangs der sich längende Hinterbau - nach nen paar Abfahrten hat man es aber raus, wie man sich dann auf dem Bike postionieren muss und dann macht es einfach nur noch richtig "schnellen" Spaß.

Das Supreme Mullet ist genau das richtige Bike zum DH-Ballern, man merkt schon deutlich die Racing-Gene (Hintebrau ist ja auch nochmal 2,6 cm länger als beim 29er Supreme). Das Fourius ist dagegen eher die universelle Parkmaschine, die verspielt ist, dafür aber wesentlich unruhiger bei Highspeedgebolze liegt. Mit dem Mullet wollte ich ein sehr raceorientiertes Bike und damit, passt es genau in mein Profil, da wir zu 90 Prozent nur auf DH Strecken unterwegs sind und mitlerweile nur sehr selten auf Jumplines. Auf Jumplines hat halt klar das Furious die Nase vorn auf den DH Strecken das Supreme - aber das deckt sich mit den Einsatzbereichen der Bikes.  Wobei die schwarze Jumpline in Serfaus auch gut mit dem Supreme ging, man muss nur was aktiver abziehen.....

Der Intensivtest folgt dann Ende der Woche, da kommt das Mullet dann mit auf einen 3-wöchigen Bikeparktrip quer durch Europa und dann werden die DH-Strecken in eingen Ländern unsicher gemacht....dann kann ich dir auch mal noch mehr zum Fahrverhalten schreiben


----------



## honi__ (7. September 2020)

Servus

Danke ja war mal von interesse ich muss das auch  mal fahrn interesiert mich einfach der unterschied zwischen nur 29 Supreme un Mullet ansonsten deckt sich das fast mit meinem bzw meiner erfahrungen!

Na dan viel spass

mfg


----------



## Archie4Strings (8. September 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Vallnord Bikepark wieder 2 Tage in der Heimat um Materialpflege zu betreiben - geilster Bikepark in dem wir jemals waren???, aber echt materialmordend ...ausgiebigst das Supreme getestet und mein Commencal Furious und Absolut bekommen Zuwachs in Form eines Supreme Mullets Rahmens???- direkt bestellt um Headquarter in La Massana? - Max Commencal ist übrigends mehr als nur ein sympathischer Typ, echt cool und man merkt, dass die ganze Firma hinter dem steht, was sie macht?
> 
> Freitag geht unser Roadtrip weiter und es stehen noch 9 Tage Bikeparkroadtrip in Österreich, Italien und Schweiz auf dem Programm ?



Geile Sache, bin da ein bißchen neidisch. Würde da auch gerne mal hin, werd dann aber wohl Frau + 2 Kinder mitnehmen müssen. Vermutlich erst wenn die ein bisschen älter sind, in 3 oder 4 Jahren. Würde mir dann sicherlich, wenn ich schon da bin, auch direkt ein neues Bike mitnehmen. Hoffentlich bauen die mal wieder ein Stahl-Hardtail. Das würde ich endlos abfeiern!


----------



## ktmmg (11. September 2020)

Meine neueste Anschaffung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psionic (11. September 2020)

ktmmg schrieb:


> Meine neueste Anschaffung.


Gratulation welche Größe?
Schon gefahren um einen kleinen Bericht abzugeben?
Habe meinen Rahmen schon hier liegen aber da im Moment überall Wartezeit ist bei Teilen dauerts noch bis der Aufgebaut wird.


----------



## anderson (11. September 2020)

ktmmg schrieb:


> Meine neueste Anschaffung.



Da hab ich drauf gewartet. Für meinen Geschmack (gerade in der Team-Version) aktuell das schönste Bike seiner Kategorie.

Du musst unbedingt berichten, wie sich das Bike fährt. Die Geometrie ist ja relativ extrem oder sagen wir modern. Man sollte es ja vermutlich nicht tun, aber hast du es gewogen?

Meine nächstes Rad wird auch Richtung AM/ EN gehen und das Meta ist definitiv eine Option. Wenn es zu racelastig und wenig verspielt ist, wäre es aber nicht das richtige. Ich habe mich gefragt, ob man den AM Rahmen auch wie das TR aufbauen kann (mit 140/160 mm).

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, was ihr berichtet.

@Psionic, wenn du willst, kannst du deinen Aufbau mal beschreiben und Rahmengröße und Gewicht wären interessant.


----------



## Psionic (11. September 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Da hab ich drauf gewartet. Für meinen Geschmack (gerade in der Team-Version) aktuell das schönste Bike seiner Kategorie.
> 
> Du musst unbedingt berichten, wie sich das Bike fährt. Die Geometrie ist ja relativ extrem oder sagen wir modern. Man sollte es ja vermutlich nicht tun, aber hast du es gewogen?
> 
> ...


Wird vermutlich nicht gar so interessant da es in etwa der Team Version entspricht.
Da ich noch ein paar Teile hatte habe ich drauf verzichtet das Komplett Bike zu kaufen und komme unterm strich noch mal ne ganze Ecke günstiger weg.
Unterschied wird sein das eine alte Gx Eagle drauf kommt und ein One up Dropper laufräder entweder Dt350 32 Loch mit J bend Ex 511 oder als Nabe eine Hope pro 4.
Da man die Zeb relativ günstig bekommt und ich an meinem Meta Tr schon komplettes Rockshox Fahrwerk habe wollte ich es einfach halten und bin da bei der Serien Ausstattung geblieben.
Was ich sagen kann was für andere evtl Interessant ist: Der M Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer, Achse etc. aber mit dem "Platzhalter" für den Dämpfer glatte 4Kg.


----------



## ktmmg (14. September 2020)

Vor der Bestellung war ich mir mit der Größe L nicht sicher, wegen der Geo. Hehehe, hatte es mir sogar aufgezeichnet und mit meinen Anderen verglichen. Habe jetzt anstatt einem 40 Vorbau einen 50 verbaut. Der steile Sitzwinkel hat am Anfang Probleme bereitet, weil ich direkt über dem Lager sitze, jetzt hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Ein Thema war auch das Gewicht. 16 kg, die habe ich bisher nicht bemerkt. Finde es fährt sich sogar besser den Berg, bei mir die Berge, hoch, wie im Vergleich mein Neuron , der das Last Fastforward. Die wollen immer steigen.
Habe es jetzt noch nicht im Park gehabt, aber, das was ich bisher gemerkt habe, es ist einfach genial. Auch weil ich einige Kilometer habe um meine Strecken anzufahren. Es passt einfach. Bin 181cm, Schritt 86,5cm und lange Arme, zum vergleichen wegen der Größe. Ach, es hätte nicht kleiner sein dürfen. Mein Jeffsy, 27,5, in L war für mich zu klein. 
Ahh, noch etwas, die Schwalbe Dinger sind runter. Komme mit denen nicht klar, der Betty ist mir immer weggegangen. Das waren einige Schockmomente.


----------



## Heino77 (14. September 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Commencal-Fuhrpark
> 
> Commencal Supreme Mullet
> 
> ...



Hast du deinen Kollegen mit dem Tues zufällig mal mit dem Supreme Mullet fahren lassen, oder bist das Tues selbst gefahren? Wenn ja wie würdest du den Unterschied beurteilen?


----------



## psycho82 (14. September 2020)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Kollegen mit dem Tues zufällig mal mit dem Supreme Mullet fahren lassen, oder bist das Tues selbst gefahren? Wenn ja wie würdest du den Unterschied beurteilen?



Meine Frau fährt ein 2019er Tues - von daher kennen wie das Tues ziemlich gut (-das hat jetzt knapp 100 Bikeparktage drauf).

- Das Furious ist die Bikeparkmaschine. Verspielt, im Serienzustand mit viel popp (habe es auf mehr Traktion unshimmen lassen), macht alles mit...liegt aber bei derben Downhillgeballer etwas unruhiger im Vergleich zu den racelastigeren DH- Bikes...eher typischer Doppelbrücken Freerider....macht auch mächtig Spass auf Jumplines... - man kommt alle  Strecken gut mit runter - es ist jedoch ein Bikeparkspielgerät und kein Race-DH-Bike und das merkt man bei hohem Speed auf Massackerstrecken...hier darf man aber keinen ich Walz-alles-Platt-DH-Highspeed-Bike erwarten, dann passt es.

- Das Tues (27,5) ist nicht unhandlich, aber auch nicht so verspielt wie das Furious - Hinterbau arbeitet mit zunehmenden Speed immer besser, ist extrem progressiv hinten raus...auf der Jumpline macht es nicht ganz soviel Spass wie das Furious, liegt dafür im DH-Geknüpppel ruhiger...Beim Fahren macht es schon Spass...wir würden trotzdem nie wieder ein YT in den Fuhrpark holen! (Anlieferungszustand und Service von YT sind eine Katastrophe - ist aber ein anderes Thema)

- Das Supreme Mullet ist eine absolute DH- Race-Maschine je mehr Speed über die Straightline desto besser. Durch das 29er Vorderrad und den langen Radstand gibt es beim DH-Geballer unglaublich viel Sicherheit...Aber das Rad will einfach immer schnell gefahren werden, enge Abschnitte arten in Arbeit aus...an den längenden Hinterbau muss man sich gewöhnen geht aber schnell....ist halt das absolute Highspeedgerät von den drei Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc_fly_micha (10. November 2020)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Commencal-Fuhrpark
> 
> Commencal Supreme MulletAnhang anzeigen 1110616
> 
> ...


Hallo. Also ich bin ja gerade mega am überlegen welche ich mir von den beiden DH‘s holen soll. Ich schwanke sehr. Ich möchte eher ein freerider als ein Race bike. Da mir aber das mullet und die Ausstattung mit Öhlins Mega gefällt bin ich total hin und her gerissen. Wäre mega wenn du was zu den zwei bikes sagen könntest. Ich weiß mullet wäre eher was zum Racing. Danke dir für dein Feedback


----------



## psycho82 (11. November 2020)

@mc_fly_micha

Schau mal einen Beitrag höher #517



psycho82 schrieb:


> Meine Frau fährt ein 2019er Tues - von daher kennen wie das Tues ziemlich gut (-das hat jetzt knapp 100 Bikeparktage drauf).
> 
> - Das Furious ist die Bikeparkmaschine. Verspielt, im Serienzustand mit viel popp (habe es auf mehr Traktion unshimmen lassen), macht alles mit...liegt aber bei derben Downhillgeballer etwas unruhiger im Vergleich zu den racelastigeren DH- Bikes...eher typischer Doppelbrücken Freerider....macht auch mächtig Spass auf Jumplines... - man kommt alle  Strecken gut mit runter - es ist jedoch ein Bikeparkspielgerät und kein Race-DH-Bike und das merkt man bei hohem Speed auf Massackerstrecken...hier darf man aber keinen ich Walz-alles-Platt-DH-Highspeed-Bike erwarten, dann passt es.
> 
> ...



oder  im News-Bereich im Commencal Mullet Thema



psycho82 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das aktuelle Supreme Mullet und ein 2019er Furious und auch das aktuelle 29er Supreme bin ich in Vallnord schon gefahren.....
> 
> Du schreibst du suchst ein Bike für Park und DH also hier mal die Unterschiede der Bikes
> 
> ...


----------



## hirschy (11. November 2020)

Knapp ein Jahr und ca. 2300km rum mit dem Meta HT
- Sx Schaltwerk eingeschickt und erst mal durch Gx ersetzt 
-vordere Bremsscheibe defekt
-kleiner Gabelservice verbessert Ansprechverhalten der Gabel
-alltricks ist in Sachen Service echt zum 
- Erkenntnis: Hardtail macht Fun / Fully aber auch 

Aktuell auf Winterreifen in 27,5 statt 29:









Gefühlt gefällt mir das vom Handling her gerade besser... Werd wohl die Tage nochmal zurück wechseln, ist eh gerade wieder trockener.


----------



## phoenixinflames (11. November 2020)




----------



## moust (13. November 2020)

neue Bereifung: Assegai Dual Exo und Minion semislick DD . Krasser Unterschied- viel weniger Rollwiederstand und mehr Grip verglichen zu den E13 Mäntel.
Fahrt sich glei no mal viel agiler jetzt !


----------



## Jefe (13. November 2020)

..geile Aussicht bei Dir zuhause...


----------



## Impact (13. November 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> neue Bereifung: Assegai Dual Exo und Minion semislick DD . Krasser Unterschied- viel weniger Rollwiederstand und mehr Grip verglichen zu den E13 Mäntel.
> Fahrt sich glei no mal viel agiler jetzt !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1149515



Mach mal bitte eine Markierung deines Hauses auf der Landkarte, mir gefällt die Umgebung da bei dir!


----------



## oltafux (14. November 2020)

*@hirschy*

Weil ich dein Meta HT hier seh, weiß jemand was es mit der Abstützung hinten beim Bremssattel auf sich hat. Bei deinem Bike ist sie vorhanden, ich hab sie auf meinem Bike nicht. Weiß jemand den Grund warum das so ist? Ist bei den 2021er Modellen auch so, haben auch nicht alle.


----------



## stefan1067 (14. November 2020)

Soweit ich weiß darf bei den Modellen mit der Abstützung eine 200 mm Bremsscheibe montiert werden.


----------



## oltafux (14. November 2020)

Ah ok, macht sinn. Mir wäre bei der Bestellung nur nirgends aufgefallen das man das Aussuchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (14. November 2020)

Ob man das extra bestellen muß weiß ich auch nicht. Ich dachte alle neuen Rahmen haben diese Abstützung. 
Mir wurde es jedenfalls auf Nachfrage beim Support ob ich mein 2018 Meta Ht hinten mit einer 200 Bremse fahren darf so erklärt. Wenn diese Abstützung nicht vorhsanden ist sind die Rahmen nur für 180 Bremsen frei gegeben.


----------



## hirschy (14. November 2020)

Rahmengrösse spielt keine Rolle? (Hab'n L-Rahmen)


----------



## Tjoen (23. November 2020)

Moi’n zusammen, hier ist mein 2019 Essential Meta Ht.. Habe mit 27,5+ Baron’s angefangen und danach mit 27,5 Wil Enduro’s gefahren, aber ich bin letzte jahre ubergegangen nach 29” mit wil enduro’s von Michelin und DH22 reifen für bikeparks.


----------



## PeterPanic (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen! Dann möchte ich es hier auch noch zeigen.  ✌️


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (12. Dezember 2020)

Gestern endlich angekommen. Es war das letzte verfügbare 😁🤘


----------



## 4orty2wo (12. Dezember 2020)

Ahoi zusammen, hier mal mein geliebter Custom-Hobel in natürlichem Habitat.
Da es mir leider zu klein geworden ist, stehen Rahmen + Gabel + Dämpfer + Laufräder zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse gerne PM für mehr Infos.







 

 

 

 




SUPREME DH V4.2 New Zealand Brushed 2017 (Large)

DÄMPFER: Cane Creek Double Barrel / VALT Feder 400 lbs
GABEL: DVO Emerald USD
LAUFRÄDER: DT Swiss 240s 32h / Spank Spike Race 33 / DT Swiss Competition Spokes 2.0/1.8/2.0 mm / DT Alloy Pro Lock Nippel / Schwalbe ProCore
STEUERSATZ: Cane Creek 40 Series
VORBAU: Easton Havoc 45-55 mm
LENKER: Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780 mm 12° backsweep
BREMSEN: Magura MT7 + Bruni-Hebel / SRAM Centerline 220 mm
ANTRIEB: SRAM X0 / Truvativ Descendant
PEDALE: Ride Alpha Aluminium
SATTELSTÜTZE / SATTEL: Ride Alpha Superlight / Ride Alpha 278 mm Ti-Rails
GEWICHT: 17,9 kg


----------



## PipoVS (12. Dezember 2020)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Gestern endlich angekommen. Es war das letzte verfügbare 😁🤘Anhang anzeigen 1167348Anhang anzeigen 1167349Anhang anzeigen 1167350Anhang anzeigen 1167351Anhang anzeigen 1167352



Sehr geil, wann hast du bestellt? Unsere zwei Furious sollten noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen 🤤


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (12. Dezember 2020)

PipoVS schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wann hast du bestellt? Unsere zwei Furious sollten noch vor Weihnachten eintreffen 🤤


28.11.


----------



## sareyko (3. Januar 2021)

Mein geliebtes 2013er Meta SX2 mit ein paar Upgrades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonie_93 (22. Januar 2021)

Soda, da ich jetzt schon einige Zeit mich hier inspiriere und mitlese, muss ich nun auch mal was dazu beitragen  
Als ich das Meta HT das erste mal gesehen habe, wusste ich das ich mir da ein Projekt anfangen muss. Anfangs als Spaß Bike gedacht, da ich eher aus der CC Richtung komme, hat es sich aber einen Fixplatz zum ausfahren und Techniktrainieren ergattert. 
Im Endeffekt war es ein Voll-Aufbau, 29er und Fox Gabel waren meine Vorgaben. 
Herausgekommen ist folgendes:


----------



## Marce007 (25. Januar 2021)

Archie4Strings schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1110327
> 
> mein 2020er Meta HT, Rahmen bestellt, Rest von Hand angeschraubt (Budget-Aufbau). Ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Demnächst werden die Bremsen ausgetauscht, weil diese für längere alpine Abfahrten sicherlich nicht geeignet sind (Tektro Auriga). Ansonsten läuft alles sehr rund. Bin sehr zufrieden, geiles Teil!


Sehr schön. Genau diesen Plan habe ich auch, hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen bald mal an... 
Wie bist du denn it der Aion zufrieden? Kannst du da ein bisschen was zu sagen? Die hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...  gerne natürlich auch per PM... 
bei mir wird's der hier:


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2021)

Seit gestern darf ich hier auch posten


----------



## Sebi160 (26. Januar 2021)

Das der alte Rahmen oder?


----------



## Rischar (26. Januar 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Das der alte Rahmen oder?


2021er Modell


----------



## Sebi160 (26. Januar 2021)

Wie hast du denn den so schnell bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (27. Januar 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn den so schnell bekommen?


Hmm, jetzt steht da Lieferzeit April 
Bis vor kurzem lag der Rahmen noch auf Lager in Andorra. Die Lieferung hätte wohl 4 Tage gedauert. Wegem dem Dämpfer hat es jetzt ca 2,5 Wochen gedauert. Aber sogar schneller als auf der Homepage prognostiziert


----------



## Archie4Strings (27. Januar 2021)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Genau diesen Plan habe ich auch, hoffentlich kommt mein Rahmen bald mal an...
> Wie bist du denn it der Aion zufrieden? Kannst du da ein bisschen was zu sagen? Die hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt...  gerne natürlich auch per PM...
> bei mir wird's der hier:
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt, so richtig kann ich dir die Frage nicht beantworten. Fahre erst seit 2 Jahren. Hatte davor eine ganz billige subtiur xcm. Daher fehlt mir ein bisschen der Maßstab und die Erfahrung schätze ich. Allgemein tut sie aber ihren Job und ich kann mich nicht beklagen, deswegen ist alles gut. Habe bisher noch nichts zum meckern gefunden. Habe noch Probleme sie richtig einzustellen. Der sag ist bei eher 35-40%, gleichzeitig ist sie noch nie den ganzen Federweg eingetaucht. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sie einfach etwas strammer aufpumpen sollte und meine trails für die 140mm einfach doch noch zu zahm sind? Wobei aber schon ein paar steile Passagen dabei sind und ich auch gerne bergab fahre...


----------



## Rischar (16. Februar 2021)

Mein Rad ist fertig!


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2021)

Wieder etwas seriöser 
Jetzt wirklich fast fertig.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (17. Februar 2021)

Rischar schrieb:


> Wieder etwas seriöser
> Jetzt wirklich fast fertig.


Schick! Aber ich glaube eine ganz schwarze Gabel bzw Kashima würde noch besser aussehen👍


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2021)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Schick! Aber ich glaube eine ganz schwarze Gabel bzw Kashima würde noch besser aussehen👍


Jo, ich gebe der Bozzzz noch eine Chance. Zuletzt war ich nicht zufrieden mit ihr... wobei sie sehr geil funktionieren kann. Kann!
Ich denke, mittelfristig kommt n Boxxer rein  weil keep it simple und so


----------



## Rischar (17. Februar 2021)

Sorry für's spammen 
Jetzt aber fahrbereit


----------



## Impact (20. Februar 2021)

Hier mal meine beiden Commencal.

Das DHV3 WC LTD 2012 in Pantone Cyan-c hab ich mittlerweile schon über 8 Jahre und es ist über diesen Winter komplett restauriert worden. Es sieht und funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Es hat schon viel gesehen, von Norwegen bis Italien, von Andorra bis Deutschland, und ich will es einfach nicht abgeben. Zu viele Emotionen hängen daran  Die 40 ist noch schön mit Titan Feder. Für diejenigen die nicht mit den stock Kettenstrebenschutz zufrieden sind, anbei zwei Fotos als Anregung wie man es mit 3M Scotch Tape sauber und vor allem leise machen kann.

Das Clash 2020 in Gun Metal hab ich mir vorletzten Sommer als Frameset aus Andorra mitgebracht, seit Frühsommer 2020 ists fertig, und habs dem Ding letzten Sommer knapp nen Monat in Andorra ordentlich gegeben. Hat alles mitgemacht, ohne Murren. Nur ich hab nach 2,5 Wochen non stop biken meine Hände nicht mehr gespürt und brauchte ne Pause 

Beide Bikes sind Größe L.

Beide Bikes haben neue RCS Titan Federn für die Dämpfer verpasst bekommen.
Beide Bikes, dessen Rahmen, Gabel casting + Brücken sowie Dämpfer AGB sind seit dem ersten Tag mit 3M PU8591e 360° komplett zu foliert worden, und das trocken. Da liegt nichts offen. Beim Clash ist gar die Umlenkung komplett zu. Beim DHV3 ists nach 8 Jahren + mittlerweile die 3. Kompletterneuerung. Ohne Blasen, Scheissen Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich.
Die 38 am Clash hat das MRP Ramp Control verpasst bekommen.
Das 40 decal set ist eine Extraanfertigung und Mischung aus dem Fox MY2021 und noch einer DHV3 Eigenheit und Pantone Cyan-c Farbton, Matt - passend zum Rahmen.
Für Beide Bikes sind aktuell noch Backup LRS in der Fertigung.

Meine Bikes haben in der Wohnung ihren festen Parkplatz. Ich habe vom letzten Sommer zwei 180° Gigapixel Panoramen über ganz Andorra + Frankreich und Spanien aus knapp 3000m Höhe. Werde von ersteren demnächst ein print auf Alu Dibond+Acryl in 182x72cm drucken lassen, und das direkt über den Stellplatz an die Wand hängen. Dann ists perfekt. Gehe davon aus das es irgendwann im März fertig sein wird. Das wird ne Gaudi


----------



## derbastian (21. Februar 2021)

Rischar schrieb:


> Sorry für's spammen
> Jetzt aber fahrbereit


Kein Problem  Für welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße hast du dich entschieden? Gabs schon ne Runde auf den Hometrails?


----------



## Marce007 (21. Februar 2021)

Hier mal mein neues Meta HT/AM im Arbeitswegtrimm.
Also bitte nicht an den Reifen stören, aber im Moment ist der Arbeitsweg viel Strasse und Forstweg.
Und die Gabel wird wahrscheinlich noch auf 150mm aufgeblasen.
Ansonsten ein günstiger Aufbau mit teilweise gebrauchten und vorhandenen Teilen.
Gewicht im Moment 12,5kg.

















Da sieht das Patrol voll klein aus, steht aber ja auch ein bischen dahinter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischar (21. Februar 2021)

derbastian schrieb:


> Kein Problem  Für welche Größe bei welcher Körpergröße hast du dich entschieden? Gabs schon ne Runde auf den Hometrails?


Ich bin 1,82 m groß. Größe L.
Nein, bisher nur bisschen im Sitzen gerollt. Passt aber soweit gut. Um einiges länger als mein bisheriges Tues in L 
Ich wurde am Fuß operiert und kann noch nix. Wenn's dann trockener ist - der Matschboden raubt viel Geschwindigkeit - werde ich mal die härteten Trails hier fahren.... und dann fluchen, wie man mitm DH Rad nur ohne Lift unterwegs sein kann 
Im Endeffekt ist es natürlich ein Parkrad und da kann ich dann erst richtig testen


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (21. Februar 2021)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Meta HT/AM im Arbeitswegtrimm.
> Also bitte nicht an den Reifen stören, aber im Moment ist der Arbeitsweg viel Strasse und Forstweg.
> Und die Gabel wird wahrscheinlich noch auf 150mm aufgeblasen.
> Ansonsten ein günstiger Aufbau mit teilweise gebrauchten und vorhandenen Teilen.
> ...


An dem Transit würde sich ne grüne Gabel noch gut machen🤘


----------



## Marce007 (21. Februar 2021)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> An dem Transit würde sich ne grüne Gabel noch gut machen🤘



Ja das stimmt, hab ich mir auch schon öfter gedacht, allerdings ist mir noch keine günstige DVO über den Weg gelaufen... Falls einer mit ner Lyrik tauschen möchte...


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (21. Februar 2021)

Marce007 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, hab ich mir auch schon öfter gedacht, allerdings ist mir noch keine günstige DVO über den Weg gelaufen... Falls einer mit ner Lyrik tauschen möchte...


Ich hätte noch ne Diamond D1 abzugeben 😉


----------



## Sebi160 (3. März 2021)

Mal ein kleiner Teaser für mein neues Commencal.

Lg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. März 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220044
> Mal ein kleiner Teaser für mein neues Commencal.
> 
> Lg


 So ähnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus. Und auch da fehlt noch das Wichtigste.


----------



## Sebi160 (5. März 2021)

Wann kriegst du denn den Rahmen?


DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und auch da fehlt noch das Wichtigste.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Wann kriegst du denn den Rahmen?


Wenn ich das wüsste. Meine Bestellung hat den Status "in Bearbeitung". In Shop wird der Rahmen mit verfügbar ab April ausgewiesen.

Ich habe den grünen TR-Rahmen in L, nur mit Sattel Klemme und Across-Steuersatz bestellt.

Hast Du für Dein Supreme schon einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen?


----------



## Sebi160 (5. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hast Du für Dein Supreme schon einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen?


Mitte bis Ende April heißt es im Moment. Aber wenn die Bikeparks nicht öffnen dürfen hilft mir das ganze Rad eh nicht viel😭.

Wir aber kein Supreme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Wir aber kein Supreme.



Furious.


----------



## moust (11. März 2021)

absolutes Spaßgerät


----------



## Wald-Racer (16. März 2021)

Und hier mal meines.... Seit ein paar Tagen allerdings mit der Fox Transfer 200 ;-)


----------



## Steff2250 (6. April 2021)

Ich tu mein Muli auch mal in den Faden...

 nix besonderes

018er Meta TR selbst zusammen gefummelt

 macht aber richtig viel Laune


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (6. April 2021)

Mal was anderes 😉🤘


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (8. April 2021)

Hallo!
Hier mal meine Interpretation eines Commencal Furious ! Hinten ein Dämpfer mit weniger Hub, damit komme ich auf ca. 183 mm Federweg. Vorn eine Yari mit 180 mm und einer MST Kartusche und von Reverse ein Angleset so dass ich so ungefähr die gleiche Geo habe wie das "original" Furious !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moust (8. April 2021)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mal meine Interpretation eines Commencal Furious ! Hinten ein Dämpfer mit weniger Hub, damit komme ich auf ca. 183 mm Federweg. Vorn eine Yari mit 180 mm und einer MST Kartusche und von Reverse ein Angleset so dass ich so ungefähr die gleiche Geo habe wie das "original" Furious !


Das schaut nach nem geilen Parkbike/ Jumpbike aus ! Coole sache


----------



## Rischar (8. April 2021)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hier mal meine Interpretation eines Commencal Furious ! Hinten ein Dämpfer mit weniger Hub, damit komme ich auf ca. 183 mm Federweg. Vorn eine Yari mit 180 mm und einer MST Kartusche und von Reverse ein Angleset so dass ich so ungefähr die gleiche Geo habe wie das "original" Furious !


Dieser Rahmen ist so schön 😀
Mir persönlich fehlt bei dem Aufbau bisschen Farbe 😉


----------



## anderson (8. April 2021)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Ich tu mein Muli auch mal in den Faden...Anhang anzeigen 1244527 nix besonderesAnhang anzeigen 1244528018er Meta TR selbst zusammen gefummeltAnhang anzeigen 1244538 macht aber richtig viel LauneAnhang anzeigen 1244545



Oh, ich dachte Akkus werden mittlerweile nur noch im Rahmen integriert...

Sorry! Sehr schönes Rad und tolle Bilder.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. April 2021)

Mein neues Spassgerät.


----------



## PipoVS (25. April 2021)

Mein Furious 2021 Signature. 

Gestern zum ersten Mal auf der Piste und leider schon ein kleiner Lackplatzer an der Schwinge, Folie kommt auf jeden Fall drauf. 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## prof.66 (25. April 2021)

Schönes Teil, aber das sieht auch verdammt lang aus !? Oder täuscht das nur so auf dem Bild ?


----------



## Sebi160 (25. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, aber das sieht auch verdammt lang aus !? Oder täuscht das nur so auf dem Bild ?


Die sind auch sehr lang geworden im Gegensatz zum Vorgängermodell ich hab meins dann einfach ne große kleiner bestellt


----------



## Wald-Racer (26. April 2021)

Nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt kann ich nur sagen, geiles Spassgerät!


----------



## prof.66 (26. April 2021)

Wie zufrieden bist du nit dem DPX2? Ich fahre aktuell eine DVO Topaz, hab mir aber noch einen DPX2 geholt und werde den die Tage mal verbauen. 

Hattest du das Rad aufgebaut oder komplett gekauft? Ich frage zwecks Tune, Volumenspacer usw im Dpx2. 

Damit es nicht zuviel OT wird


----------



## PipoVS (27. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, aber das sieht auch verdammt lang aus !? Oder täuscht das nur so auf dem Bild ?


Es ist Grösse L, das entspricht dem XL von 2019 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2021)

Ein Bild meines TR29. In diesem Setup will ich im Juli einen Alpencross machen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juli 2021)

Fertig aufgebaut - jetzt wird erstmal gefahren.


----------



## gravityPhillip (9. August 2021)

Noch bevor ich auf dem Trail war, ging es erst mal in das Fotostudio.


----------



## Sascha_89 (13. August 2021)




----------



## Thebike69 (13. August 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1322186Anhang anzeigen 1322188
> Anhang anzeigen 1322189


Ist das Serien Lackierung 😳😳😳?


----------



## Sascha_89 (13. August 2021)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ist das Serien Lackierung 😳😳😳?


Ja


----------



## sareyko (15. August 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1322186Anhang anzeigen 1322188
> Anhang anzeigen 1322189


Wunderschönes Bike 

Wie gefallen dir die vittoria Mazza? Überlege mal was anderes als Magic Mary, Baron & Kaiser oder Minion zu fahren.


----------



## Sascha_89 (16. August 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Bike
> 
> Wie gefallen dir die vittoria Mazza? Überlege mal was anderes als Magic Mary, Baron & Kaiser oder Minion zu fahren.


Danke 

Vom Fahrverhalten finde ich sie sehr gut. Sind relativ schwer, rollen aber ganz okay. Der Grip ist super, sowohl am VR als auch am HR.

Allerdings ist mir der Pannenschutz zu schlecht, ich habe jetzt in 4 Monaten drei Mazzas zerstört (immer Snakebite mit Riss direkt über dem Felgenhorn und auf der Lauffläche, teilw. bis zu 10mm lang). 2 davon hatten die Enduro-Karkasse (Hinterreifen), einer die Trail Karkasse (Vorderreifen).
Bei dem Gewicht der Reifen hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet. Die Probleme hatte ich mit Maxxis DoubleDown und Schwalbe SuperGravity bisher nicht.


----------



## _bronski (2. September 2021)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1322186Anhang anzeigen 1322188
> Anhang anzeigen 1322189


sieht auf den Fotos um einiges feiner aus als auf der Homepage von C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (3. September 2021)

Habe mein Supernormal hier schon mal vorgestellt. War aber letztes Jahr😁.

Ich nutze das 27,5 HT hauptsächlich um Fahrtechnikzeugs zu üben. Es eignet sich gut dafür, da sehr agil.

Heute habe ich das Supernormal aber mal für eine kleine Tour in den Allgäuer Alpen hergenommen.


----------



## Jones1408 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hey Leute,
ich fahre das Meta AM V3 noch mit dem originalen Monarch RT3 Dämpfer, möchte den aber gerne tauschen gegen einen besseren.
Welchen könnt ihr mir da empfehlen, der auch ohne Probleme in den Rahmen passt.
Laut Commencal-Tech sind die Maße des Ori-Dämpfers 200x57.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus =)


----------



## enduroriderks (19. Oktober 2021)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Commencal-Fuhrpark
> 
> Commencal Supreme MulletAnhang anzeigen 1110616
> 
> ...


----------



## enduroriderks (19. Oktober 2021)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Commencal-Fuhrpark
> 
> Commencal Supreme MulletAnhang anzeigen 1110616
> 
> ...


Hi, hab mal eine Frage zu deinem Supreme, wie groß bist und welche größe fährst du?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (19. Oktober 2021)

Mein aktueller Fuhrpark


----------



## psycho82 (22. Oktober 2021)

enduroriderks schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal eine Frage zu deinem Supreme, wie groß bist und welche größe fährst du?



1,81 cm und L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi160 (14. Dezember 2021)

Servus Mal ne Frage bei meinem Fourius sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die Lager kaputt hatte ich da einfach nur Pech oder halten eure ach nicht so lange hätte so ca 18 Bikeparktage


----------



## Deleted 331894 (15. Dezember 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Servus Mal ne Frage bei meinem Fourius sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die Lager kaputt hatte ich da einfach nur Pech oder halten eure ach nicht so lange hätte so ca 18 Bikeparktage



Bei meinem Meta HT ist bis jetzt noch nix kaputt. Und ich hau damit ziemlich rum. Drops ins Flat, volles Mett ueber Wurzelteppiche etc. Das bei ca. 90+Kilo Fahrer mit Ausruestung. Lenkkopflager, Tretlager etc alles gut.

Welche genau sind den hin?


----------



## sareyko (15. Dezember 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Servus Mal ne Frage bei meinem Fourius sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die Lager kaputt hatte ich da einfach nur Pech oder halten eure ach nicht so lange hätte so ca 18 Bikeparktage


Habe bisher bei Commencal mit den Lagern die besten Erfahrungen gemacht (vgl. Scott und Canyon)
Es kommt aber natürlich insbesondere darauf an, wie man mit dem Bike umgeht. Reinigung und Pflege. Also meine Erfahrungen sind bisher eher positiv.


----------



## Diddo (15. Dezember 2021)

Beim Meta AM V4 waren die Lager nach einem Jahr durch. Das war u.a. dem interessanten Design geschuldet bei dem der Drehpunkt von Sitz- und Kettenstrebe quasi ne Badewanne bildet  
Danach gab es vollkugelige Lager mit ganz ganz viel Mobilgrease XHP222 und keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## gravityPhillip (15. Dezember 2021)

Sebi160 schrieb:


> Servus Mal ne Frage bei meinem Fourius sind jetzt nach einem Jahr die Lager kaputt hatte ich da einfach nur Pech oder halten eure ach nicht so lange hätte so ca 18 Bikeparktage


Habe mit meinem Furious ca. 20 Bikepark Tage. Die Lager machen bisher noch keine Problem. 
Fahrergewicht von ca. 75 Kg und fahre noch nicht die größten Drops.


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2021)

Bei meinem Meta haben die tollen Enduro Lager nur ca. 4 Monate gehalten. Nach einer Woche LesArcs ging dann gar nix mehr. Commencal hat mir dann kostenlos nen Satz Lager zugeschickt. Diese hab ich dann mit wasserfesten Fett abgeschmiert und verbaut.


----------



## Rock89 (23. April 2022)

Mein aktuelles Bike.
Passend zur Bikepark Season fertig geworden.


----------



## Biost0ne (23. April 2022)

Rock89 schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Bike.
> Passend zur Bikepark Season fertig geworden.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1464454Anhang anzeigen 1464456Anhang anzeigen 1464457Anhang anzeigen 1464458Anhang anzeigen 1464459



Lila und Schwarz 💪🏻 hab ich auch an meinem top


----------



## Steff2250 (24. April 2022)

Ja Geile Felgen hab ich auf meinem Meta auch


----------



## AddiP (4. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SalvenTrail (10. Mai 2022)

Mein Commencal Supreme 29/27 dream build zu 90% fertig.


----------



## derbastian (10. Mai 2022)

zusammen mit dem transpo...richtig fein!


----------



## PeterPanic (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Meta mit Fox 38 für den Bikeparksommer





Schönen Abend✌️


----------



## spunkt (20. Juni 2022)




----------



## r6bby (23. Juni 2022)

SalvenTrail schrieb:


> Mein Commencal Supreme 29/27 dream build zu 90% fertig.


Richtig geile Maschine!


----------



## Rischar (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich bringe hier mal Farbe rein


----------



## MrDrBasket (2. November 2022)




----------



## Permafrost (9. November 2022)

Hier mal mein Meta HT 
150mm Yari, GX Eagle Ausstattung, Shigura Bremsen, 27,5 x 2,8“
Selbst zusammengestellt 



Gabelschaft und Leitungen werden noch/wurden schon kürzer ^^


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (12. November 2022)

Nabend an alle, 
ich brauch mal bissl Schwarmwissen 😅,
bei 183cm grösse, welche Rahmengrösse fahrt ihr so im Meta 29 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. November 2022)

L


----------

